# Sender 2016/2017



## mohlo (5. April 2016)

Endlich ist es da! Das neue Canyon Sender.

Mehr Infos und Preise (ab 3.599) unter:
https://www.canyon.com/gravity/sender/

Preislich und ausstattungsmäßig eindeutig der schärfste Konkurrent des YT Tues CF. Als Topmodell sogar 200 EUR unter dem Tues CF Pro! Das gibt es allerdings auch Carbon-Laufräder dazu.

Ich bin auf die ersten Testberichte gespannt! Lieferbar ab Mitte Mai 2016.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (5. April 2016)

Mist! Du warst wieder schneller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (5. April 2016)

mohlo schrieb:


> Ich bin auf die ersten Testberichte gespannt! Lieferbar ab Mitte Mai 2016.



Ok, hier geht es weiter: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cany...-fabien-barels-neuem-downhillgeschoss.797311/


----------



## Fringo76 (5. April 2016)

Ob da irgendwann noch ne Alu-Variante kommt (mit was Verspätung wie beim Demo) oder sind die Zeiten vorbei?


----------



## mohlo (5. April 2016)

Fringo76 schrieb:


> Ob da irgendwann noch ne Alu-Variante kommt (mit was Verspätung wie beim Demo) oder sind die Zeiten vorbei?


Bei den Preisen lohnt sich Alu gar nicht!


----------



## andrextr (5. April 2016)

Canyon Sender suspension analysis (kinematics)


----------



## Micha382 (6. April 2016)

Hmm was mir auf Anhieb auffällt ist bei allen 3 Farbvarianten die farblich nicht dazu passende Umlenkung des Dämpfers. Ansonsten sehr schickes Teil, leider völlig überdimensioniert für mich


----------



## JaSon78 (8. April 2016)

Find s gelungen... Leider etwas schwer mit 3900 g in M fuer Carbon.
Weiss einer das Tretlager und Hinterbaumass? Zumindest schon mal BSA!


----------



## bubbba (11. April 2016)

JaSon78 schrieb:


> Find s gelungen... Leider etwas schwer mit 3900 g in M fuer Carbon.
> Weiss einer das Tretlager und Hinterbaumass? Zumindest schon mal BSA!


stimmt das Gewicht wo hast Du das her, wäre ja schwerer als ein ION


----------



## mpmarv (14. April 2016)

Ich finde das Gewicht geht total klar, es ist ein DH bike. 16,2Kg sind für das 9.0 jetzt auch nicht schwer, wenn du da noch leichte Laufräder reinmachst, kommst entspannt auf 15,xx ... Viel wichtiger ist beim privaten Hobbypiloten doch die Langlebigkeit, die Farbahrkeit...
Wahrscheinlich bin ich der einzige, der das YT total hässlich findet und persönlich überhaupt nicht als Option in Betracht ziehen würde. Da hilft es mir auch nicht, dass es scheinbar gut funktioniert.
Im Gegenzug finde ich das Sender schon ziiieeeehmlich gelungen.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (14. April 2016)

Ich darf es am Samstag in Bad Ems testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JaSon78 (14. April 2016)

bubbba schrieb:


> stimmt das Gewicht wo hast Du das her, wäre ja schwerer als ein ION


Von der Homepage. In den rahmendetails bei der ausstattungsliste. Wurde zwischendurch auch mal erhöht...hab zwei Screenshots :-(


----------



## JaSon78 (14. April 2016)

Der alte DHX Rahmen hat übrigens ca. 3500 g in M. Nervt michschon...fahre das DHX 2014 in L mit Conti Kaiser und 15.8 kg...da wuerd ich mit den Sender vergleichbar nicht hinkommen...


----------



## mpmarv (15. April 2016)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Ich darf es am Samstag in Bad Ems testen


Dann berichte!


----------



## bubbba (16. April 2016)

JaSon78 schrieb:


> Der alte DHX Rahmen hat übrigens ca. 3500 g in M. Nervt michschon...fahre das DHX 2014 in L mit Conti Kaiser und 15.8 kg...da wuerd ich mit den Sender vergleichbar nicht hinkommen...


Optisch gefällt mir der Rahmen, aber Gewicht na...ja,  Mein Nicolai hat am Unterrohr kräftige Dellen, laut Nic. optisch kacke macht aber nix.,Wir haben 2016 und Rahmen ist von 2009 . 
 Ob das an dem Sender auch so wäre,  warten wir mal ab. 

Mir persönlich gefällt der Rahmen besser als das YT Tues, und auch besser als das Nicolai Ion DH.  
Mein Helius AM bleibt bis der nächste Metric Standard überstanden ist. Da traue ich Nicolai auch nicht mehr.
Solange ich von Montag bis Freitag nicht auf mein Bike fürs Geld verdienen angewiesen bin, bleibt mein Geld auf dem Konto.

man darf durchaus kritisch mal hinterfragen , wieso eine Firma wie Nicolai, nicht in der Lage ist verstellbare Kettenstreben wie Canyon anzubieten. Scheint ja eine unüberwindbare Ingenieurkunst zu sein. Hut ab, Canyon ihr habt´s drauf.

Für die Canyon Anhänger (wie meine Frau) freut es mich , die bekommen optisch und technisch ein Top Bike für einen guten Preis .
Bis der nächste Micro Penis meint einen neuen Bike Standard erfinden zu müssen. 

Bin  gespannt auf den Fahrbericht von Dennis  Fox


----------



## JaSon78 (16. April 2016)

Ja...die Standards nerven...ich fahre die Bikes ca. 3 Jahre. Mittlerweile tendiere ich beim DHler eher dazu einmal teuer zu kaufen und dann 4 Jahre zu fahren. Als simpler 'Investitionsplan' fährst Du   z.B. 4 Jahre Santa Cruz V10 und eben nicht alle 2-3 Jahre ein neues Canyon Sender in der Topausstattung. 'Kostet' in etwa dann das gleich. Ps: V10 wiegt ca. 3000 g in L ... Norco Aurum 3300...Phoenix 2900...Tues aehnlich dem Sender. Dein altes Ion eher 4500.


----------



## Dice8 (16. April 2016)

Ob man das Sender in Bad Ems "richtig" testen kann wird wahrscheinlich schwierig.  Ruppig ist es in Bad Ems an keiner Stelle. Die Strecke hat eher Flowtrail Charakter mit kleinen Sprüngen (Gapline mal aussen vor), Drops, Anliegern und Holzelementen. Aber für den ersten Fahreindruck ist es sicherlich nicht verkehrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis-Fox (16. April 2016)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Dann berichte!



Konnte es  leider nur kurz testen. Durch einen Fahrfehler von Vordermann musste ich bremsen und stürzte in ein Gap. Dabei schlug ich mir den Kopf auf deine Landung. 
Fazit: bike fährt sich Bombe! Helm und Nase sind beide kaputt...


----------



## mpmarv (19. April 2016)

Was für ein Mist, dann gute Besserung! Bei Kopfverletzungen ist die Nase wohl das kleinste Übel....

Welcher Helm hat denn nicht gehalten, oder ist er verrutscht?


----------



## Dennis-Fox (19. April 2016)

War ein 661 pro irgendwas. Helm ist nicht verrutscht, aber der Aufprall war so derbe, das der Kinnschutz gebrochen ist und die Rest Energie leider durch mein Gesicht aufgefangen werden musste.. 
Aber ist soweit alles ok. Muss nichts gerichtet werden und Nase sieht nicht so schlimm aus. 
Brauch jetzt nur nen neuen Helm und weiter geht's 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mpmarv (19. April 2016)

Ich hab einen TLD D2, hoffe der hält bisschen mehr aus. Diese DH Standards für Helme müssten echt mal beleuchtet werden...

Wie überbrückt ihr die Wartezeit? Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie ich bis Juli durchhalten soll  Hoffentlich kommt es etwas früher.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (19. April 2016)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Ich hab einen TLD D2, hoffe der hält bisschen mehr aus. Diese DH Standards für Helme müssten echt mal beleuchtet werden...
> 
> Wie überbrückt ihr die Wartezeit? Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie ich bis Juli durchhalten soll  Hoffentlich kommt es etwas früher.


TLD testet die Helme nach der Motorradnorm. 661, O'Neal und Konsorten testet nur nach der Fahrradnorm...wer von euch fährt beim Downhill max 17km/h?


----------



## Dennis-Fox (20. April 2016)

schbiker schrieb:


> TLD testet die Helme nach der Motorradnorm. 661, O'Neal und Konsorten testet nur nach der Fahrradnorm...wer von euch fährt beim Downhill max 17km/h?



Denke die wenigsten  

Mein nächster wird wohl auch ein Fox oder TLD


----------



## mpmarv (26. April 2016)

@Dennis-Fox Hast du ein Vid auf Youtube geladen?
Der Double war ja recht deutlich gekennzeichnet, das tut beim hinsehen schon weh.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (26. April 2016)

kurzes offtopic: bei den D3 von TLD ist der kinnbereich ja noch gut vom gesicht entfernt, aber beim D2 empfinde ich den helm schon derbst eng. da die dinger sich bei nem faceplant sicher auch noch verformen wirds dort ein wenig kribbelig mit knautschzone.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (26. April 2016)

mpmarv schrieb:


> @Dennis-Fox Hast du ein Vid auf Youtube geladen?
> Der Double war ja recht deutlich gekennzeichnet, das tut beim hinsehen schon weh.



Jop, hab ich. Die Kennzeichnung sieht man aber recht spät wie ich finde. Und einmal im Lemming Modus geht sowas einfach viel zu schnell.. 
Bisschen Pech, bisschen Übermut usw. haben dann den Rest dazu beigetragen.


----------



## mpmarv (26. April 2016)

Jetzt weiß ich, warum mein blaues cf9.0 im Vergleich zu allen anderen Varianten so spät kommt, ihr habt sie alle kaputt gefahren!  

Ja, hinterher ist man irgendwie immer schlauer... Ich finde es schade, dass sich bisher keiner der anderen Tester geäußert hat.

Kinnfreiheit beim D2 ist wohl auch von der Kopfform abhängig. Bei mir ist das garkein Problem. Meine Motorradhelme sitzen alle wesentlich enger am Mund!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (26. April 2016)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Jop, hab ich. Die Kennzeichnung sieht man aber recht spät wie ich finde. Und einmal im Lemming Modus geht sowas einfach viel zu schnell..
> Bisschen Pech, bisschen Übermut usw. haben dann den Rest dazu beigetragen.



Ich bin mir sicher dass du nächstes beim nächsten mal nicht erneut in diesen "Lemming Modus" verfällst. 
Schade auch das du nur bis zu Gapline gekommen bist da die komplette Strecke in Bad Ems eigentlich nicht schlecht ist.
Mit einem Enduro biste in Bad Ems eigentlich besser unterwegs. Mit dem Torque war nur es mühsamer bzw. anstrengender.


----------



## DirtyDan87 (26. April 2016)

Ich war auch einer der glücklichen, die bei dem Test dabei sein durften und bis zum bitteren Ende durchgehalten hat . 

zum Bike:
- sehr racig, aber dennoch verspielt genug um beim "spielen" im Park spaß zu machen
- auf dem Bike fühlte ich mich nach den ersten Metern wohl und wollte nur noch höher und weiter

Jetzt hab ich nur ein Problem, ich will ein neues Rad 

Vielen Dank nochmal an Canyon an den gelungenen Tag, hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht und biken mit Fabien Barel ist echt der Hammer, der Kerl war so geil drauf und hat jeden Spaß mitgemacht.


----------



## PaddyKN (26. April 2016)

mpmarv schrieb:


> @Dennis-Fox Hast du ein Vid auf Youtube geladen?
> Der Double war ja recht deutlich gekennzeichnet, das tut beim hinsehen schon weh.



Link ?


----------



## Dice8 (26. April 2016)

PaddyKN schrieb:


> Link ?



"Halden Racer" auf youtube.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (26. April 2016)

dein vorfahrer is da aber auch über den sprung gut rübergekrochen. kein wunder das du gecrashed bist.


----------



## JaSon78 (26. April 2016)

DirtyDan87 schrieb:


> Ich war auch einer der glücklichen, die bei dem Test dabei sein durften und bis zum bitteren Ende durchgehalten hat .
> 
> zum Bike:
> - sehr racig, aber dennoch verspielt genug um beim "spielen" im Park spaß zu machen
> ...


Welche Größe bist du bei welcher Körpergröße gefahren?


----------



## mpmarv (27. April 2016)

Seid ihr mit 430 Einstellung gefahren? Und wie sind die Bremsen so, was wiegst du?
Ich hab echt Bedenken mit der schmalen RSC, fahre derzeit Zee, wiege 85Kg. Und weniger Power als Zee möchte ich eigentlich nicht.


----------



## DirtyDan87 (27. April 2016)

Ich bin bei einer Größe von 1,75m und einem Gewicht von 70kg einen M- Rahmen gefahren. Eigentlich mag ich es gern kleine Rahmen zu fahren, habe selber nur Bikes in "S", kam aber mit dem "M" Rahmen beim Sender super parat. Was die Bremse angeht fahre ich an meinem eigenen Rad auch die Zee, habe mich aber mit der RSC nie unsicher gefühlt oder Bremsleistung vermisst. 
Mit der Einstellung bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, mein aber es war die kürzere.


----------



## Toni ES5 (29. April 2016)

Mal ein Sender aus Riva, bin morgen mit dem Teil hier unterwegs. Wird von Canyon organisiert, ich freue mich schon drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpmarv (4. Mai 2016)

Eintüten und herschicken bitte... 

Ich wäre jetzt auch gern in Riva zum testen


----------



## JaSon78 (17. Mai 2016)

Toni ES5 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 488537
> Mal ein Sender aus Riva, bin morgen mit dem Teil hier unterwegs. Wird von Canyon organisiert, ich freue mich schon drauf.


Wie ist der Fahreindruck?
Welche Größe gefahren?


----------



## Gangaman (1. Juni 2016)

Da ist das Beast


----------



## JaSon78 (1. Juni 2016)

Gangaman schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 499041 Anhang anzeigen 499042 Da ist das Beast


Sieht klasse aus! Viel Spaß damit.
Kannst Du bestätigen, dass das Sender ein BSA Innenlager hat? 
Sind die Felgenschriftzüge aufgeklebt, gelasert oder gedruckt?


----------



## Gangaman (2. Juni 2016)

kp was da fürn innelager drin ist 
felgen sind gedruckt würd ich sagen


----------



## hanz-hanz (3. Juni 2016)

BSA 83mm 
Waterslide


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nachios (11. Juni 2016)

Weiß jemand wie genau es Canyon bei den liefertminen nimmt?... Bin da etwas vorbelastet min strive 2015


----------



## Colonel Hogan (11. Juni 2016)

nachios schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie genau es Canyon bei den liefertminen nimmt?... Bin da etwas vorbelastet min strive 2015


Also zur Zeit läufts doch Rund. 
Alle Bikes die im Freundeskreis in letzter Zeit bestellt wurden kamen zur angegebenen KW oder früher. 
Ein Spectral sogar 2 Monate früher


----------



## SgtRomo (11. Juni 2016)

Gangaman schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 499041 Anhang anzeigen 499042 Da ist das Beast


Hallo.
Wie gross bist du und welche Rahmen grösse hast du genommen ? Bin selbst 180 und am Ende von M und Anfang L. Weiss nicht was ich machen soll. Das M habe ich bei canyon gefahren und leider noch kein L da gewesen 
MfG


----------



## imkreisdreher (12. Juni 2016)

SgtRomo schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Wie gross bist du und welche Rahmen grösse hast du genommen ? Bin selbst 180 und am Ende von M und Anfang L. Weiss nicht was ich machen soll. Das M habe ich bei canyon gefahren und leider noch kein L da gewesen
> MfG


Hallo, ich bin 178 und habe L und XL getestet am Gardasee und mir passt XL ausgezeichnet.


----------



## Gangaman (12. Juni 2016)

hi ich bin 174 und hab das Sender in M. bin es auch in L gefahren aber das war mir zu lang


----------



## Beppe (12. Juni 2016)




----------



## firstmanonbike (12. Juni 2016)

Ob das so im Sinne des Erfinders ist...


----------



## mpmarv (13. Juni 2016)

Sehr cool!

Ich hab letzte Woche Montag meine Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen und auch direkt bezahlt... hoffentlich kommt es etwas früher als Juli.
Bestellt hab ich M bei 173cm


----------



## SgtRomo (13. Juni 2016)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin 178 und habe L und XL getestet am Gardasee und mir passt XL ausgezeichnet.


Hallo
Danke für die Antwort. War bei canyon und hab nur das M fahren können da es die einzige grösse war die sie da hatten. Finde das jetzt schon sehr komisch denn mir hat man zu M geraten bei einer grösse von 180cm. Das haben vor ort 2 mitarbeiter mir empfohlen. Auch der PPS sagt zu meinen Daten M . Ich hatte auf dem bike ein sehr frontlastiges Gefühl und irgendwie kam es mir auch zu klein vor nur leider war eben nur die eine grösse da. Hat jemand einen Vorschlag?
MfG


----------



## imkreisdreher (13. Juni 2016)

SgtRomo schrieb:


> Hallo
> Danke für die Antwort. War bei canyon und hab nur das M fahren können da es die einzige grösse war die sie da hatten. Finde das jetzt schon sehr komisch denn mir hat man zu M geraten bei einer grösse von 180cm. Das haben vor ort 2 mitarbeiter mir empfohlen. Auch der PPS sagt zu meinen Daten M . Ich hatte auf dem bike ein sehr frontlastiges Gefühl und irgendwie kam es mir auch zu klein vor nur leider war eben nur die eine grösse da. Hat jemand einen Vorschlag?
> MfG


Ja wie gesagt, ich mit 178cm fand das XL am passendsten. In Riva fand ich das auch strange, dass mir viele Verkäufer zu mini Bikes geraten haben. M wäre für dich eher eine mittlere Katastrophe aus meiner Sicht. Dann warte lieber noch und teste noch die größeren. Ich gebe mittlerweile keinen Pfennig mehr auf die Ratschläge von Verkäufern. Fabien Barrel zieht auch XL vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SgtRomo (13. Juni 2016)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Ja wie gesagt, ich mit 178cm fand das XL am passendsten. In Riva fand ich das auch strange, dass mir viele Verkäufer zu mini Bikes geraten haben. M wäre für dich eher eine mittlere Katastrophe aus meiner Sicht. Dann warte lieber noch und teste noch die größeren. Ich gebe mittlerweile keinen Pfennig mehr auf die Ratschläge von Verkäufern. Fabien Barrel zieht auch XL vor.


Er war ja glaub knapp über 180


----------



## JaSon78 (14. Juni 2016)

Wollte nächste Woche mal nach Koblenz fahren und Probe sitzen. Angeblich sind alle Größen da... Wann wart ihr da?


----------



## SgtRomo (14. Juni 2016)

JaSon78 schrieb:


> Wollte nächste Woche mal nach Koblenz fahren und Probe sitzen. Angeblich sind alle Größen da... Wann wart ihr da?


Glaube ich war am 4.6 da. Hab aber heute noch mal mit canyon telefoniert und laut Mitarbeiter der sich erkundigt hat intern ist immer noch nur das M da. Soll wohl gegen Mitte Ende Juli was kommen . Leider wissen wir ja bereits das die Aussagen dort sehr unterschiedlich sind !!! Das nervt echt


----------



## mpmarv (15. Juni 2016)

Ich hab am 6.4. bestellt und dort aber bereits die Aussage bekommen, dass die Modelle erst im Juli in allen Größen zum sitzen da sind.


----------



## SgtRomo (18. Juni 2016)

So nach langem hin und her hab ich jetzt in L bestellt . Mal gucken ob das passt wenn nicht dann geht's zurück. Was ist eigentlich mit dem 7er, laut Homepage ist die Gabel luftgedämpft ? Stimmt das oder doch ne Feder drin ? Alles was man im Netz findet deutet auf Feder hin.


----------



## grobi59 (19. Juni 2016)

SgtRomo schrieb:


> Hallo
> Danke für die Antwort. War bei canyon und hab nur das M fahren können da es die einzige grösse war die sie da hatten. Finde das jetzt schon sehr komisch denn mir hat man zu M geraten bei einer grösse von 180cm. Das haben vor ort 2 mitarbeiter mir empfohlen. Auch der PPS sagt zu meinen Daten M . Ich hatte auf dem bike ein sehr frontlastiges Gefühl und irgendwie kam es mir auch zu klein vor nur leider war eben nur die eine grösse da. Hat jemand einen Vorschlag?
> MfG




Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, dass das PPS einfach nicht geupdatet und auf die einzelnen Räder eingestellt wurde. 
Die Räder werden immer länger und die geben nur die neuen Geometriedaten ein, so dass das PPS denkt: langes Rad im Vergleich zu normalen Fahrer, also wird eine Größe kleiner als richtig wäre empfohlen. 

Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich das System für völligen Quatsch halte, denn es orientiert sich lediglich an Größe und Schrittlänge. Die anderen Daten die eingegeben werden sind mMn nur Show und werden keineswegs in Relation gesetzt.


----------



## SgtRomo (19. Juni 2016)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, dass das PPS einfach nicht geupdatet und auf die einzelnen Räder eingestellt wurde.
> Die Räder werden immer länger und die geben nur die neuen Geometriedaten ein, so dass das PPS denkt: langes Rad im Vergleich zu normalen Fahrer, also wird eine Größe kleiner als richtig wäre empfohlen.
> 
> Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich das System für völligen Quatsch halte, denn es orientiert sich lediglich an Größe und Schrittlänge. Die anderen Daten die eingegeben werden sind mMn nur Show und werden keineswegs in Relation gesetzt.


Das ist wohl richtig denn wenn man mit den Mitarbeitern redet wollen die auch nur grösse und schrittlönge wissen. Bin jetzt mal gespannt ob L die richtige Entscheidung war. Weiß jetzt jemand was genaueres wegen der Fox 40 im 7er?


----------



## mpmarv (20. Juni 2016)

In blau hatten wir glaub ich noch nicht... heute gekommen.


----------



## SgtRomo (20. Juni 2016)

mpmarv schrieb:


> In blau hatten wir glaub ich noch nicht... heute gekommen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 504820 Anhang anzeigen 504821


Geiles ding 
Hab das 7er bestellt in L und werde vielleicht auf rs umrüsten. Wollte das 8er , aber nicht in schwarz und erst recht nicht in rot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpmarv (20. Juni 2016)

Das blau kommt live schonmal viel geiler, rot hätte mir auch echt gefallen.


----------



## SgtRomo (20. Juni 2016)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Das blau kommt live schonmal viel geiler, rot hätte mir auch echt gefallen.


Rot ist nicht meins 
Weiss du ob beim 7er die fox 40 Luft hat oder nicht? Canyon Homepage lese ich das es so ist oder ?


----------



## mpmarv (21. Juni 2016)

Ja, müsste Luft sein.

Schau mal hier, es wird beschrieben, dass in allen Modellen die FIT4 Dämpfung mit Float Luftfeder verbaut ist:
http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...jNAhWH7RQKHSttDysQMwhUKBowGg&bih=821&biw=1708


----------



## SgtRomo (21. Juni 2016)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Ja, müsste Luft sein.
> 
> Schau mal hier, es wird beschrieben, dass in allen Modellen die FIT4 Dämpfung mit Float Luftfeder verbaut ist:
> http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://twentynineinches-de.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/FOX-lineup.png&imgrefurl=http://twentynineinches-de.com/2015/05/22/fox-news-2016-garda-festival-teil-iii/&h=603&w=1175&tbnid=NrX1csl5UhhZpM:&docid=yMcpyRWqyCQ9gM&ei=Rt9oV7KdBYfbU6vavdgC&tbm=isch&client=firefox-b-ab&iact=rc&uact=3&dur=739&page=1&start=0&ndsp=36&ved=0ahUKEwiy2IzHv7jNAhWH7RQKHSttDysQMwhUKBowGg&bih=821&biw=1708


Dat gibt es nicht !! Hab nichts gefunden beim googlen der Gabel und du klatscht hier genau das rein  dann mach ich wohl immer was falsch  vielen Dank


----------



## mohlo (21. Juni 2016)

Sender mit e-Antrieb...


https://www.canyon.com/experience/n...XNWtYQR&sc_llid=44586&sc_eh=977e5948ea655bfc1


----------



## mpmarv (26. Juni 2016)

Habt ihr schon euer optimales Fahrwerks-Setup gefunden? Vielleicht könnt ihr es teilen...
Die Gabel finde ich sehr berechenbar einzustellen, hier fehlen mir nur noch 1-2 Klicks. Sag mit 20% waren mir zu hart, fahre statt 69psi ca. 64psi, gemessen habe ich den sag jetzt nicht, passt aber.
Beim Dämpfer wird es etwas schwieriger. Ich habe ihn jetzt schon auf 180psi und er rauscht mir trotzdem noch durch (kein durchschlag). Glaube hier helfen nur Volumenspacer. Wie is bei euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JaSon78 (16. Juli 2016)

Ganz schon ruhig hier... Gutes Zeichen... Bock scheint zu laufen


----------



## mpmarv (17. Juli 2016)

Jo.
Hab mein Setup jetzt gefunden. 180psi waren auf dem Dämpfer gar nicht nötig. Die Canyon Luftpumpe ist nur der letzte Schrott und scheinbar überhaupt nicht geeicht. SAG Einstellung ist halt echt ein Graus am Dämpfer, wenn das erstmal geschafft ist, geht alles wie von selbst, als Grundsetup kann man das aus den mtb-news Artikel nehmen, von da je nach Geschmack noch etwes weiter auf (wie in meinem Fall) oder halt etwas straffer. Das Cockpit hab ich 1cm tiefer gesetzt, das hat auch viel gebracht. 
Ansonsten waren ein paar Schrauben locker, die solltet ihr auf jeden Fall nachziehen. Bei mir hat es nach einem Steinschlag den Adapter von der hinteren Bremsscheibe gelöst. Die Schraube stand dann soweit raus, dass sie an der Bremsscheibe geschliffen hat.

Das einzige Manko sind die Bremsen, diese RSC ist so ein SCHROTT! Wenn man 70Kg wiegt, mag das Ding ausreichen, aber für alle schwereren Fahrer muss da eine richtige Bremse dran und nicht so ein XC Murks. Ich hätte sie schon längst rausgehauen, ich hab nur kein Bock auf die Fummelei mit den innenverlegten zügen


----------



## JaSon78 (17. Juli 2016)

Hab die Rsc am enduro und war auch kurz davor die rauszuwerfen...hab dann auf Koolstop belaege gewechselt. Seit dem gute Performance. Gibts irgendwo nen langen thread zu dem Thema.


----------



## JaSon78 (17. Juli 2016)

...an eine Saint oder Magura kommt sie aber nicht ran... Reicht aber fuer mich am Enduro.


----------



## mpmarv (18. Juli 2016)

Die Beläge sind jetzt sowieso runter nach 4 Tagen Österreich, dann probier ich das mal aus. Danke.


----------



## Nickmann (18. Juli 2016)

schbiker schrieb:


> TLD testet die Helme nach der Motorradnorm. 661, O'Neal und Konsorten testet nur nach der Fahrradnorm...wer von euch fährt beim Downhill max 17km/h?


Das ist so nicht richtig. Habe einen Sixsixone-Helm und der hat definitiv Motorradfreigabe. Weiß grad die DIN-Norm nicht, aber da ich darüber auch so verwundert war, hatte ich das ausgiebig gegoogelt und es stimmt tatsächlich. Es handelt sich dabei um ein älteres Comp-Modell.

Sorry für Off-Topic, aber da musste ich doch mal den Ruf von Sixsixone in Schutz nehmen!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (18. Juli 2016)

Nickmann schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht richtig. Habe einen Sixsixone-Helm und der hat definitiv Motorradfreigabe. Weiß grad die DIN-Norm nicht, aber da ich darüber auch so verwundert war, hatte ich das ausgiebig gegoogelt und es stimmt tatsächlich. Es handelt sich dabei um ein älteres Comp-Modell.
> 
> Sorry für Off-Topic, aber da musste ich doch mal den Ruf von Sixsixone in Schutz nehmen!


Die haben maximal ne Mario Kart Freigabe


----------



## taifi (19. Juli 2016)

the "ship





 "


----------



## JaSon78 (19. Juli 2016)

Tut der Sattel nicht weh? Geile Gerät...


----------



## taifi (19. Juli 2016)

nein, alles gut .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hanz-hanz (20. Juli 2016)

“MUSS“ so sein, dass hat uns die Bravo erklärt...


----------



## JaSon78 (31. Juli 2016)

Hat eigentlich mal einer seinen Bock gewogen? CF9.0 in L würd mich mal interessieren...


----------



## ernesto 777 (9. August 2016)

Meine Erfahrung mit den verschiedenen Größen vom Sender:

Ich bin 178cm, Schrittlänge 84cm. Getestet habe ich ein M, L und XL in Saalbach-Hinterglemm. Gefahren bin ich die X-Line, den Hackelbergtrail und die Z-Line. Die Testreihenfolge war: L, dann M, am nächsten Tag ein XL, danach wieder ein L.

Der erste Eindruck auf dem L war eigentlich von Anfang an sehr gut, überhaupt nicht zu groß. Es geht eigentlich richtig gut in bzw. um die Kurve. Ich hätte eigentlich erwartet dass es träger ist.  Dabei muss ich dazusagen dass mein altes Bike ein Trek Session Größe M war (Reach ca 390cm). Der Umstieg dann auf das M hat mir überhaupt nicht getaugt, es ist mir von der Stehposition zu kurz vorgekommen. Das XL war optisch schon lang, beim Fahren ist es mir aber auch passend vorgekommen. Der Umstieg danach wieder auf das L war auch wieder gut und nicht zu kurz.

Fazit für mich:
M ist mir zu kurz
L und XL passt vom Reach, ich habe mich auf beiden wohlgefühlt. Der Unterschied ist einfach das Fahrverhalten. Das XL läuft ruhiger (eh klar), das L ist wendiger, jedoch nicht unruhig. Somit habe ich mich für das L entschieden.

Auf meiner Heimstrecke (Feuerkogel) habe ich noch nicht getestet, ich denke es müsste aber auch passen.

Generell fährt sich das Sender gut, vor allem gefällt mit der "pop" im Hinterbau beim Absprung.


LG E


----------



## albi1405 (11. August 2016)

Hi,

ich interessiere mich auch für das Sender. Fahre momentan das Dhx .
Würde mir das CF 9.0 kaufen wollen das einzigste was mich etwas stört: ich hätte gern den rot/schwarzen Rahmen.
Aber das ist glaub ich nicht möglich.
Oder gibt es von Euch andere Erfahrungen?

Gruß Heiko


----------



## SgtRomo (12. August 2016)

albi1405 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich interessiere mich auch für das Sender. Fahre momentan das Dhx .
> Würde mir das CF 9.0 kaufen wollen das einzigste was mich etwas stört: ich hätte gern den rot/schwarzen Rahmen.
> ...


Hallo. Ich hatte mehrmals nachgefragt weil ich den blauen Rahmen beim 8er wollte. Es gehen nur die Farben mit den Ausstattungen wie auf der HP. Nach langem hin und her und vielleicht doch nichts holen haben ich mich für das 7er entschieden. Werde ich dann vielleicht nach und nach mit rs aufbauen, aber erstmal gucken wie sich das so fährt mit fox. War einen Tag in lac blanc und es war zumindest mal ok


----------



## Marc1984 (18. August 2016)

Servus miteinander  Ich bin auch gerade am überlegen und entscheiden was als nächstes kommt. Es steht das Canyon Sender 9.0 und das YT Tues CF Pro zur Auswahl. Gibt es hier ein Paar Leute die das Sender 9.0 in L haben (ich bin 1,78m) und vielleicht auch mal in Lac Blanc oder Todtnau unterwegs sind ?! Ich bin das Sender in L nur mal kurz gefahren, waren Klicker montiert und ich hatte nur ne ruhige Abfahrt mit Schuhen ohne Klicker, da konnte ich natürlich nicht so fahren wie ich das wollte, obwohl sich das Bike schon dabei super anfühlte und sehr ruhig war. Wäre cool wenn sich hier ne Möglichkeit ergeben würde, mal ne Runde probereiten zu können und ggf. auch mal die Pedale zu tauschen, wenn ihr auch Klicker draufhabt. Gruss Marc


----------



## [email protected] (25. August 2016)

Hallo,
kann mir wer sagen, welcher Achsstandart das Sender an der Hinterachse hat und welchen Standard für den Steuersatz. Vielen Dank. Grüße Andi


----------



## KaskiaRacing (14. September 2016)

Tach zusammen,


ist dies hier eigentlich der einzige Sender Faden? Man liest so gut wie nix an Meinungen, Fahrberichten etc.

Hat hier jemand jetzt mal genauere Angaben zum Fahrverhalten, Vergleiche zu anderen Bikes etc?

Ich denke doch sehr stark über das Sender für die kommende Saison nach und demnach suche aber finde überraschenderweise wenig obwohl das Rad doch nun schon häufiger ausgeliefert sein sollte.

Grüße
Karsten


----------



## firstmanonbike (14. September 2016)

Der Bock ist so geil, die haben keine Zeit zu posten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Badesjones (14. September 2016)

Kurze Frage. Ist das Sender tubeless?


----------



## firstmanonbike (15. September 2016)

Ausgeliefert wird es mit Schlauch. Felgen und Reifen sind TubelessReady.


----------



## Badesjones (15. September 2016)

Ok perfekt. Dank dir


----------



## fr3shi (4. Oktober 2016)

Das Bike von Thomas Genon für die Rampage sieht schon ganz nett aus 





Quelle: Facebook


----------



## Grumposaur (5. Oktober 2016)

Wird es noch ein alu model Sender geben fur 2017?


----------



## fr3shi (14. Oktober 2016)

oh das sieht auch fein aus 

http://m.pinkbike.com/news/the-claws-canyon-sender-red-bull-rampage.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pixelsign (17. Oktober 2016)

Hey Leute, gibt's hier jemanden aus dem Raum Dresden mit einem (vorzugsweise roten) Sender der Lust auf ein Fotoshooting hat? Ich will mein Portfolio im Bereich (Bike)Sport erweitern und biete eine kostenlose Session an . Bilder findet ihr auf meiner Website (siehe Signatur).


----------



## mpmarv (25. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab ein paar Zeilen im Vorstellungsthread geschrieben...bin zufrieden!


----------



## Mike111 (15. November 2016)

Weiß jemand wie es kommt, dass das Sender CF noch nicht als 2017er zu sehen ist, das Strive usw. allerdings schon? Kommt da noch was? Ich hätte ja gerne ein 9er aber die sind ja schon ausverkauft. Vieleicht sollen ja erst noch alle 8er verkauft werden.

So wenig wie hier über das Bike geschrieben wird scheint es ja recht unproblematisch zu laufen. 
Oder hat noch wer nen mitreißenden Bericht zu bieten?


----------



## mpmarv (16. November 2016)

Rückrufaktion X2.

Wenn das geklärt ist, wird das Sender wieder online gehen. Die Räder stehen bestimmt schon fertig gebrutzelt in Koblenz... 
Ich würde aber ruhig täglich reinschauen, kenne einige, die inzwischen auf das 9er geiern  

Nächstes Jahr bin ich vermutlich nicht mehr der einzige sender Treiber im Park ;(


----------



## fritzgerald (19. November 2016)

Unabhängig von der Fox Problematik, hat Canyon auf der FB Seite in einem Kommentar geschrieben, dass die neuen Modelle im Januar kommen.


----------



## careless-mau (3. Dezember 2016)

Hallo liebe Sender Besitzer.
Kann mir jemand sagen, wie viele Volumespacer ab Werk im Dämpfer des CF 9.0. verbaut sind?
Habe mir ein Gebrauchtes geholt und es waren sieben Stück verbaut. Weiß aber nicht ob der Vorbesitzer da viel rumgebastelt hat.
Danke


----------



## Badesjones (15. Dezember 2016)

Weiß jemand wie das Klemmmaß am Vorbau ist? 31,8 mm oder 35mm?


----------



## careless-mau (15. Dezember 2016)

Also beim 9.0er sinds 31,8mm


----------



## bubi_00 (18. Dezember 2016)

Warum ist es den so ruhig um das Rad? Ich hab meins jetzt bei der Rabattaktion bestellt und bei der Vorfreude, trotz Winter, will man doch was drüber lesen. In den üblichen Foren ist es aber sehr still darum..Testberichte einige, aber Erfahrungen von Normalos findet man selten.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (18. Dezember 2016)

bubi_00 schrieb:


> Warum ist es den so ruhig um das Rad? Ich hab meins jetzt bei der Rabattaktion bestellt und bei der Vorfreude, trotz Winter, will man doch was drüber lesen. In den üblichen Foren ist es aber sehr still darum..Testberichte einige, aber Erfahrungen von Normalos findet man selten.


Was denn für eine Rabatt Aktion?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bubi_00 (18. Dezember 2016)

war einen Tag (oder 2?) um 400 bzw 300€ reduziert


----------



## KaskiaRacing (18. Dezember 2016)

ah okay, besten Dank. Shit..., verpasst


----------



## careless-mau (18. Dezember 2016)

Konnte das 9.0er in Livigno für 1,5 Std testen. Nach den ersten zwei Kurven war mir klar: Das Rad passt wie Arsch auf Eimer (Größe M bei 1,75m). Hab mich bisher noch nie auf nem Bike nach so kurzer Zeit so sicher gefühlt. In Kurven fuhr es sie auf Schienen. 
War seit diesem Zeitpunkt angefixt und hab mir jetzt am Black Friday eins geholt.


----------



## mpmarv (19. Dezember 2016)

Möchte nicht auf jeder Seite meine Erfahrungsberichte wiederholen... 
Also ich bin sehr zufrieden.
Denke aber auch einfach, dass nicht sehr viele so leichtsinnig waren (wie ich) und es ins Grüne hinein bestellt haben.
Ich habe letztes Jahr kein anderes Sender im Park gesehen und wurde in jedem Park auf das Rad angesprochen, weil es irgendwie das erste war, was die Leute bis dahin zu Gesicht bekommen haben - Ich befürchte aber, dass sich das zum nächsten Jahr ändert.


----------



## JaSon78 (19. Dezember 2016)

die meisten kaufen ja auch zu Saisonbeginn und nicht mitten in der Saison nen neuen DHler...


----------



## mpmarv (23. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab am 6.4. bestellt - wann fängt denn bei dir die Saison an oO


----------



## careless-mau (23. Dezember 2016)

Hab gerade gesehen, dass in der aktuellen Ausgabe der MTB-Rider das 8.0er getestet wurde. 
Will nichts vorweg nehmen, aber war natürlich wenig am Bike zu bemängeln


----------



## Barney_1 (28. Dezember 2016)

Tach zusammen,
Bin seit ein paar Wochen auch stolzer Besitzer des CF 8.0 in Stealth.
Konnte das Bike bis jetzt allerdings noch nicht wirklich testen.
Der Test in der MTB Rider Ausgabe würde mich schon interessieren.
In unserem 70.000 Einwohner Kaff ist an dieses Magazin aber leider nicht dran zu kommen.
Falls es jemanden gibt der diese Ausgabe hat wäre es schön wenn man da mal was drüber erfahren könnte.
Gerne auch per PN als Kopie etc ?
Gruß,
Barney_1


----------



## careless-mau (30. Dezember 2016)

Ich musste beim Lesen des Tests etwas lachen, da das Bike auf Strecken getestet wurde für die man kein DH Bike braucht (Winterberg u. der Kurs vom 24H Rennen am Semmering). Ist natürlich klar, dass das Sender da super abschneidet. Die hatten wohl auch nen heftigen Crash bei dem der Sender-Fender abgebrochen ist und der Lenker ausgetauscht werden musste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## careless-mau (12. Januar 2017)

Habe mir gerade die 2017er Modelle angesehen. 
Bei allen Dreien ist jetzt ein GXP Pressfit Innenlager verbaut. 
Wenn ich mich nicht irre ist bei den 16ern ein BSA Innenlager drin?
Die Gründe für solch eine Entscheidung würden mich echt interessieren, da die Pressfit-Lager nicht gerade den besten Ruf genießen.


----------



## el martn (13. Januar 2017)

Ich glaub das ist ein Fehler auf der HP. Die werden nicht auf einmal den Rahmen ändern.
RaceFace und E13 Kurbeln mit Sram Lager?


----------



## careless-mau (13. Januar 2017)

Hast recht. Mittlerweile haben sie es auf der Homepage geändert.


----------



## Barney_1 (13. Januar 2017)

Das 8.0 hat jetzt die Boxxer Worldcup spendiert bekommen....Zum gleichen Preis wie letztes Jahr.
Hab meins mit der Team vor ca. 6 Wochen bekommen 
Bremsen wurden allerdings auf Guide RS reduziert.


----------



## mpmarv (14. Januar 2017)

Ich hätte gedacht, dass die Preise deutlich anziehen.
Das 9er hat jetzt eine Sixc Kurbel, dafür bissl teurer, finde ich absolut fair.
Das 8er ist sehr attraktiv, mir fehlt da nur optisch etwas.


----------



## TobyR (26. Januar 2017)

Grüss Euch,
bin nun auch stolzer Besitzer eines Sender CF 
Hat jemand von Euch schon mal eine 200mm Bremsschreibe am HR montiert? Habt Ihr den passenden Bremsadapter für den Rahmen bei Canyon bestellt? Weiss gerade einer die Nummer? Dankeschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fr3shi (26. Januar 2017)

Habe es nicht, aber nur zur Info. Nicht das dadurch die Garantie/Gewährleistung verlierst.



> Unsere Bikes sind nur für die Bremsscheibendurchmesser zugelassen, die ab Werk verbaut sind.


----------



## TobyR (27. Januar 2017)

Ohh! 
Danke Dir!!


----------



## Barney_1 (27. Januar 2017)

Ein Kollege von mir hat vorgestern sein 2017er CF9.0 bekommen. 
Da ist ab Werk hinten ne 200er Scheibe dran.
Mal bei Canyon fragen ?
Gruß,
Barney_1


----------



## Catweazle81 (27. Januar 2017)

Was @fr3shi bzgl. der Garantie/Gewährleistung schreibt ist vollkommen korrekt.

Allerdings war es bei der Torque-Serie (ab 2010) so, dass diese ebenfalls von Werk hinten mit 180er Scheiben ausgestattet waren. In deren Explosionszeichnungen ist hinten allerdings auch von 200/203er Schreiben die Rede (Pls note for 200 mm discs!). Auf Nachfrage per E-Mail wurde mir schriftlich bestätigt, dass ich bei meinem Torque EX Vertride 2014 (mittlerweile EX-Bike), hinten eine 200er Scheibe montieren kann, ohne den Verlust der Garantie- bzw. Gewährleistungsansprüche zu riskieren.

Du kannst ja mal bei Canyon explizit, schriftlich(!), nachfragen.


----------



## TobyR (27. Januar 2017)

Danke Jungs! 
Mach ich!


----------



## Flo_flow (27. Februar 2017)

Weiß Jemand ob am 2017er Sender was verändert wurde im Vergleich zum 2016er Rahmen?


----------



## Barney_1 (2. März 2017)

Von der Geo her denke ich nicht. Das Oberflächefinish ist aber irgendwie anders geworden. 
Bei meinem 2016er sieht man im Carbon die Stöße der einzelnen Lagen irgendwie.
Beim 2017 er ist die Oberfläche irgendwie homogen. Es sind keine Stöße sichtbar. Ist alles eine matt schwarze/dunkelgraue Fläche. 
Barney_1


----------



## careless-mau (2. März 2017)

Habe vor zwei Wochen einen neuen Rahmen auf Gewährleistung bekommen. Auf diesen musste ich zwei Monate warten- daher gehe ich davon aus, dass es sich um das 17er Modell handelt. Das was Barney_1 schreibt kann ich nicht bestätigen. Mein Rahmen sieht genauso aus wie mein 16er


----------



## Naturbursche (2. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir ein Sender CF 9 gekauft.
Was ich bei dem tollen Bike vermisse, ist die Angabe über das Standardsetup.
Es war zwar ein Zettel mit nem Link (www.canyon.com/sendersetup) am Vorbau, doch die Seite gibt es wohl nicht mehr.

Kennt jemand das Standardsetup?

Danke und Gruß Ingo


----------



## Barney_1 (2. März 2017)

Habe den direkten Vergleich da ein Bike Kollege vor ein paar Wochen sein CF 9.0 Modell 2017 bekommen hat.
Mag sein das die Oberfläche je nach Fertigungscharge teilweise unterschiedlich ist aber bei seinem ist sie definitiv anders wie bei meinem. Wenn ich das nächste mal da bin werde ich Mal ein Foto machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barney_1 (2. März 2017)

Der Kollege ist übrigens der Naturbursche.....


----------



## ernesto 777 (2. März 2017)

@ careless-mau

Aus welchem Grund ist dein Rahmen ausgetauscht worden?

LG Ernst


----------



## Barney_1 (2. März 2017)

Das würde mich auch interessieren....


----------



## careless-mau (2. März 2017)

Ich hatte das Rad aus dem Factory Outlet gekauft und der Vollpfosten von Vorbesitzer hat die Luftkammer vom Dämpfer um 180 Grad gedreht verbaut (Ventil ist dann links oben). Bei den letzten paar cm Federweg drückt das Ventil dann von unten in den Rahmen. 
Habe die Macken beim zerlegen bemerkt als ich das Bike mit Schutzfolie beklebt hatte. 
Abwicklung über Canyon lief problemlos (die Wartezeit von 2 Monaten konnte ich in der Offseason verkraften)


----------



## mpmarv (3. März 2017)

Was Barney schreibt ist schlichtweg Zufall, je nachdem wie die Carbonmatten liegen und durchschimmern 
Mein Kumpel hat sich ein schwarzes 9.0 als 2017er und am Rahmen hat sich nix getan.
Unterschiede zu meinem 16er: 2016er Carbon Lenker, 2017er Alu - 2016er Alu Kurbel, 2017er Carbon.
Der Rest ist imo gleich, außer der Preis


----------



## Flo_flow (4. März 2017)

Und warum hat sich dann auch das Gewicht vom Frameset geändert?! Wenn dämpfer usw. gleich sind...Und warum verkauft Canyon die 2016er im outlet für unter 2k und die 2017er zum alten preis wenn die doch gleich sind Irgendwas wurde definitiv geändert am Rahmen...


----------



## Naturbursche (4. März 2017)

Als ich denke nicht, dass sich am Rahmen was geändert hat.
Das mit der Optik kann ja auch ein kleiner Verarbeitungsfehler sein, allerdings noch in der Toleranz/Vorgabe liegt.  
Bei den Parts hat sich, wie mpmarv schon geschrieben hat, im Wesentlichen die Kurbel und der Lenker verändert.

Allerding wurde der Lenker nicht einfach nur durch einen Alu Lenker ersetzt, nein, er hat jetzt ne 35mm Klemmung und ist 800mm breit.
Was nicht so wirklich auffällt ist die Tatsache, dass die Bremssättel jetzt größer sind und etwas mehr Wärme ableiten sollten.
Und, was ich erst auf den zweiten Blick sah, hinten wurde jetzt ne 200erter Scheibe verbaut.

Das Innenlager habe ich mir auch mal angesehen, also ein Pressfit ist das genauso wenig wie ein Sram.
Wie auch, wenn die Kurbel von Race Face ist und die einen anderen Wellendurchmesser einsetzen.

Canyon sollte mal den Inhalt ihrer Verkaufsseiten mit den tatsächlichen Partlisten der jeweiligen Modelle abstimmen bevor sie diese veröffentlichen.

Andersherum ist es aber auch so, dass ich mich nicht über die Abweichungen an meinen Sender zur Beschreibung von Canyon geärgert habe 

Das 9.0 ist schon vollgepackt mit jede menge tollen Teilen und, beim sender ist es genauso, wie bei meinen Strive, ich habe keine Änderungswünsche....
Mehr .

Bis auf den Lenker, den finde ich....

Ok, lassen wir das jetzt.

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Flo_flow (5. März 2017)

Interessant... ich habe erst letzte Woche bei Canyon nachgefragt ob es mittlerweile eine Freigabe für eine 200er Bremsscheibe hinten gibt. Die Antwort war nein und angeblich gibt es auch keinen Adapter für eine 200er Scheibe original von Canyon. Ich bin mit der 180er Scheibe in Verbindung mit der Guide absolut nicht zufrieden...
@Naturbursche: Wäre es möglich das du ein Foto von der hinteren Bremsaufnahme machst? Mich würde interessieren wie Canyon das gelöst hat (mit Zwischenadapter oder ohne).


----------



## Barney_1 (5. März 2017)

Tach zusammen,
Bin gerade beim Naturburschen.
Hier mal ein paar Bilder.
Bremsscheibe ist definitiv ne 200er mit 200er Adapter. Und dann nochmal ein Bild von der Rahmen Oberfläche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barney_1 (5. März 2017)

Hier nochmal ein Bild von der Rückseite des Adapters. Ist zwar schlechte Qualität aber die Bezeichnung ist zu erkennen.


----------



## Barney_1 (5. März 2017)

Im Vergleich mal mein Rahmen:


----------



## Naturbursche (5. März 2017)

Barney, ist das nicht der Bereich, der als. erstes dreckig ist 

Spaß bei Seite, so toll sieht das tatsächlich nicht aus


----------



## ernesto 777 (5. März 2017)

Ich denk mir dass es am Lack liegt. Das 16er Modell ist nur klar lackiert an diesen Stellen, das 17er schaut nach matt schwarz-grau aus...


----------



## Barney_1 (5. März 2017)

Ist da ein Klarlack drüber ? Kenne mich  mit Carbon nicht aus. Ich hätte jetzt gedacht das das alles roh ist und nur die glänzenden schwarzen Stellen lackiert sind.
Wie auch immer, ich werde versuchen diese Stellen in der kommenden Saison mit Dreck und Kratzern zu kaschieren.....


----------



## ernesto 777 (5. März 2017)

weiss nicht ob bei den rohen Stellen Lack drüber ist, oder ob es nur das Harz ist das so aussieht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naturbursche (5. März 2017)

Da ist kein Lack drauf.
Die Oberfläche ist eine reine Kunststoff Schicht.

Diese wird als erstes in der Form gestalten und dann im Kunststoff/Harz fixiert.
Alles was da reinkommt ist im Kunststoff verewigt... Aber so ist das Ganze auch reicht unempfindlich.
Darauf werden dann die verschwinden Matten gelegt.
Dann wird über ein Vakuum überschüssiges Material und Luft abgesaugt.
Das ganze wird dann gebacken (im Ofen getrocknet).

Solche Stöße entstehen denke ich dann, wenn bei der Deckschicht unterschiedliche Materialien (Chargen) zusammen gelegt werden.

Oder, wenn die Form nicht richtig gesäubert wurde.


----------



## Catweazle81 (5. März 2017)

Naturbursche schrieb:


> Da ist kein Lack drauf.
> Die Oberfläche ist eine reine Kunststoff Schicht.


Bist Du Dir da sicher? Laut Canyon sind z. B. die »schwarzen« Strives mit matten Klarlack lackiert. Bei der (alten) Team-Variante siehst Du das Beispielsweise gut an den Übergängen der Dekore. Mich würde es nun wundern, wenn dies beim Sender anders sein sollte.


----------



## Naturbursche (5. März 2017)

Hallo Catweazle,

ja, ich bin mir sicher.
Da ist genauso wenig Lack drauf, wie beim Strive.

Warum sollte man eine Oberfläche, die man schon in der Fom gestalten kann, noch lackieren?
Eine Kunstoffoberfläche ist stabiler unempfindlicher als Lack. Und das Lack auftragen ist ein zusätzlicher Prozess, welcher dann auch zusätzliche Kosten verursacht.

Gruß


----------



## Catweazle81 (5. März 2017)

Ich kann nur wiedergeben, was Canyon dazu sagt. Habe diese Aussage von verschiedensten Mitarbeitern gehört. Was sinnvoller ist sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## Naturbursche (5. März 2017)

Hm, ich will jetzt niemanden beleidigen,
aber dass sind auch nur Mitarbeiter.

Der Ein- oder die andere Mitarbeiter/-in haben mir auch schon einiges am Telefon erzählt. Doch wenn man ihnen nett erklärt, dass sie falsch liegen und ihnen sagt, wo Sie es nachlesen können, dann waren sie immer sehr dankbar. 

Ok, aber das oft der eine nicht weiß was der andere tut ist doch schön bei der Beschreibung der Bikes zusehen.

Da werden Teile aufgelistet, die nicht verbaut sind, oder noch schlimmer, Teile die garnicht zusammen passen und so auch nicht montiert werden können.

Am Telefon sagen Sie diese aber, dass das tatsächlich so wie beschrieben ausgestattet ist 

Viele Grüße,
der Natubursche


----------



## Catweazle81 (6. März 2017)

Ich möchte hier ungern eine Diskussion breittreten über Aussagen diverser Ungereimtheiten. Ich denke, da wissen wir alle wo wir dran sind und dazu gibt es bereits genügend eigene Threads.

Ich habe nun bei mir nochmal nachgesehen. Beim Strive CF in der Factory-Enduro-Team-Variante (Sichtcarbon mit orange-blauem Dekor) ist definitiv matter Klarlack als Oberflächenschutz aufgebracht. Auch ohne Messgerät kannst Du das mit einer Lupe oder guten Augen, besonders an den Übergängen der Dekore, sehr gut erkennen. Auch auf die Tatsache hin, dass ich die Aussage bzgl. der Lackierung unter anderem von einem deren Entwickler habe, würde es mich doch sehr wundern, wenn dies nach meinem Kauf anders gewesen wäre 

Wie schon angeführt, wie sich dies letztendlich beim Sender darstellt, kann ich nicht sagen. Dennoch würde es mich wundern wenn es hier anders sein sollte. Evtl. kann der @Canyon_Support mal auf das Thema eingehen.


----------



## Barney_1 (6. März 2017)

Wollte damit auch keine Welle lostreten. Mir ist nur aufgefallen das die Rahmen vom Finish komplett anders aussehen.
Solange wie das nur die Optik ist und das Material das hält was es verspricht ist mir das Latte.
Ende 2017 werde ich wohl andere optische Erscheinungen am Rahmen haben die mir vermutlich weniger gefallen....


----------



## Lullibert (12. März 2017)

careless-mau schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Rad aus dem Factory Outlet gekauft und der Vollpfosten von Vorbesitzer hat die Luftkammer vom Dämpfer um 180 Grad gedreht verbaut (Ventil ist dann links oben). Bei den letzten paar cm Federweg drückt das Ventil dann von unten in den Rahmen.
> Habe die Macken beim zerlegen bemerkt als ich das Bike mit Schutzfolie beklebt hatte.
> Abwicklung über Canyon lief problemlos (die Wartezeit von 2 Monaten konnte ich in der Offseason verkraften)



Welche Folie hast du verklebt ?


----------



## feierkumpel (12. März 2017)

Mein Sender sieht genau so aus wie deins Barney. Es gibt Canyon Bikes, da sieht man jede einzelne Carbonlage.



  bei 16min


----------



## feierkumpel (12. März 2017)

Mein Sender sieht genau so aus wie deins Barney! 



 schaut mal bei 16min


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barney_1 (12. März 2017)

Scheint wohl so zu sein. Hat mich halt nur gewundert das da solche extremen Unterschiede drin sind. 
Gruß,
Barney_1


----------



## Naturbursche (12. März 2017)

Eventuell ist das ja nur bei den 7.0 und 8.0   

Gruß Naturbursche


----------



## careless-mau (12. März 2017)

Lullibert schrieb:


> Welche Folie hast du verklebt ?


Ich habe mir die Folie von Easy Frame geholt. Passt super. Für der Verklebung sollte man aber etwas Zeit einplanen.


----------



## Naturbursche (12. März 2017)

careless-mau schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die Folie von Easy Frame geholt. Passt super. Für der Verklebung sollte man aber etwas Zeit einplanen.



Kannst du das etwas ein wenig präzisieren?
Ist das ne fummlige Sache?

Danke und Gruß 
Naturbursche


----------



## careless-mau (12. März 2017)

Also es empfiehlt sich, Laufräder und Kurbel auszubauen. Montageständer und gutes Licht sind auch Pflicht!
Die Folien werden nass verklebt (mit einer Lösung aus 90% Wasser und 10% Isopropanol) und lassen sich nach dem Auflegen noch ein bisschen schieben. Das Wasser wird dann mit einem Rakel rausgeschoben. Die Kunst besteht darin, das ganze blasenfrei hinzubekommen.
Wir haben zu zweit ca. 3 Stunden gebraucht (für das große Folienset).
Die Passgenauigkeit ist beindruckend und das Bike ist danach an allen Ecken und Enden foliert.


----------



## Lullibert (12. März 2017)

careless-mau schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die Folie von Easy Frame geholt. Passt super. Für der Verklebung sollte man aber etwas Zeit einplanen.


Matt oder glänzend?


----------



## careless-mau (12. März 2017)

Ich habe ein schwarzes Sender und habe mich aufgrund der Klavierlackoberfläche für glänzend entschieden.
Die sichtbare Carbonstruktur bekommt durch die glänzende Folie eine Art 3D Effekt. An meinem Strive AL habe ich die matte Folie genommen. Die passt dort super und ist total unscheinbar.


----------



## Lullibert (12. März 2017)

careless-mau schrieb:


> Ich habe ein schwarzes Sender und habe mich aufgrund der Klavierlackoberfläche für glänzend entschieden.
> Die sichtbare Carbonstruktur bekommt durch die glänzende Folie eine Art 3D Effekt. An meinem Strive AL habe ich die matte Folie genommen. Die passt dort super und ist total unscheinbar.


könntest du mal ein paar Fotos senden ?


----------



## albi1405 (12. März 2017)

Hi Leute,

ich habe mal eine Frage an die Canyon Sender Fahrer hier im Forum.
Ich habe mir für mein neues Geschoss einen Unterrohrschutz selber aus Carbon gebaut ( Hand laminiert)
Nun wäre die Frage ob ein generelles Interesse von Eurer Seite aus besteht auch so einen Schutz haben zu wollen.
Lade noch ein paar Fotos hoch. Der Schutz geht weit über den Standard hinaus und deckt meiner Meinung nach die komplette Gefahrenzone ab.
Würde gern wissen was Ihr davon haltet und ob eine Gewisse Nachfrage besteht bevor ich anfange Formen zu bauen.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naturbursche (13. März 2017)

albi1405 schrieb:


> ich habe mal eine Frage an die Canyon Sender Fahrer hier im Forum.
> Ich habe mir für mein neues Geschoss einen Unterrohrschutz selber aus Carbon gebaut ( Hand laminiert)
> Nun wäre die Frage ob ein generelles Interesse von Eurer Seite aus besteht auch so einen Schutz haben zu wollen.
> Lade noch ein paar Fotos hoch. Der Schutz geht weit über den Standard hinaus und deckt meiner Meinung nach die komplette Gefahrenzone ab.
> Würde gern wissen was Ihr davon haltet und ob eine Gewisse Nachfrage besteht bevor ich anfange Formen zu bauen.



Hallo Heiko,

wie wird den dein Schutz befestigt und was wäre dein Preis?

Gruß Ingo


----------



## albi1405 (13. März 2017)

Der Schutz wir nur drauf geklippt. Ist wie eine zweite Haut. Sitzt absolut straff ohne zu wackeln oder zu verrutschen. Man könnte zusätzlich den Originalachützer draufschauben ist aber nicht notwendig.
Welche Größe fährst Du?
Mein Schützer ist nach einer XL gefertigt.
Würde gern wissen ob die Bohrungen für den Originalschutz bei anderen größen an der gleichen Position sind.


Gruß Heiko


----------



## tomtom1986 (13. März 2017)

Was haben denn die Laufräder für Einbaubreite 20x110 und 12x157 oder 20x100 und 12x150?


----------



## Barney_1 (13. März 2017)

Laut Canyon Homepage 20x110 und 12x157


----------



## careless-mau (13. März 2017)

Lullibert schrieb:


> könntest du mal ein paar Fotos senden ?


Leider kann man es auf den Bildern nicht gut erkennen. Aber dort wo die glänzende Folie auf dem Sichtcarbon ist, sieht es so aus wie zwischen den beiden Drehpunkten auf dem unteren Foto.


----------



## Lullibert (14. März 2017)

Cool, sieht nicht gut aus. Warum hast du schwarze Decals an der Gabel? (würde mir besser gefallen als orange)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barney_1 (17. März 2017)

So, Bike ist fast fertig für die kommende Saison.
Paar kleine Änderungen:
Bremssättel der Guide RE an die RSC Geber montiert, Solo Air Einheit eingebaut, 800 mm Race Face Atlas Lenker und Vorbau montiert.
Jetzt noch ne diskrete Schutzfolie unters Unterrohr und los gehts. Je nach Wetterlage kommt mal noch nen Marsh Guard dran.


----------



## Flo_flow (18. März 2017)

Interessant! Canyon hat anscheinend den mx link fürs factory Team überarbeitet!


----------



## xMARTINx (18. März 2017)

Ja haben sie! Gibts auch nen Video zu


----------



## Naturbursche (18. März 2017)

Wahrscheinlich wegen dem Stahlfederdämpfer. 
Die haben doch ne andere Kennlinie...

Gruß Ingo


----------



## tomtom1986 (18. März 2017)

wo gibts denn das Video dazu?


----------



## xMARTINx (18. März 2017)

Ihr solltet aufhören Marketingsprüche zu glauben. Das der Hinterbau auf Luftdämpfer ausgelegt ist, ist kompletter Schwachsinn. Das sieht jeder der sich die Kennlinie anschaut. Gibt ja einige die auf Stahlfeder umsteigen und sagen das das Rad sogar deutlich besser funktioniert, sensibler ist und zB bei Bremswellen Aktiver bleibt. 
Hier der link zum Video


----------



## Barney_1 (18. März 2017)

Was ist das für ein Spacer zwischen der Feder und dem oberen Verstellung an dem Dämpfer ?


----------



## Barney_1 (18. März 2017)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe sind an dem Factory Bike auch die RE bzw. Code Sättel verbaut.


----------



## SuperSpeed (18. März 2017)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Ihr solltet aufhören Marketingsprüche zu glauben. Das der Hinterbau auf Luftdämpfer ausgelegt ist, ist kompletter Schwachsinn. Das sieht jeder der sich die Kennlinie anschaut.


Welche Kennlinie, die vom Hinterbau oder die vom MX-Link ?


----------



## xMARTINx (18. März 2017)

Der sie Kennlinie vom Hinterbau die natürlich auch durch den Link beeinflusst wird. Es gibt nur eine...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cannon8404 (21. März 2017)

Hi Leute, 

überlege mir ein Sender anzuschaffen. Man hört und liest ja nicht viele Erfahrungen über das Sender. Dies ist zwar meistens ein gutes Zeichen, trotzdem würde ich gerne eure Meinung hören.

Hatte bisher noch kein Rad aus Carbon. Wie siehts mit der Stabilität des Rahmens aus? Hattet ihr schon Stürze? Danach irgendwelche Schäden? 
Sonstige Probleme mit Knacken oder ähnliches?

Bei Pinkbike hatte ein Tester folgende Probleme mit den Lagerschalen vom Steuersatz:
_"Angle issues: The angled headset cups supplied with the Sender continually rotated themselves around from the correct angle. Pressing them in dry didn't work. Pressing them in with a lathering of fiber grip paste didn't work. Super glue worked; I'm not sure what this means for the carbon, so this is not a recommendation."_

Ist das ein bekanntes Problem?

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten


----------



## Barney_1 (21. März 2017)

Kann ich nicht beantworten da ich das Bike noch nicht wirklich testen konnte. Habe aber auch die neutrale Lagerschale drin. Da sollte es eh nicht auffallen da die Mittig sitzt ?
Wenn es da wirklich ein Problem geben sollte wird das wenn wohl nur bei den +/- Schalen auffallen.
Wenn es da ein Problem gäbe hätte das aber doch sicher schon mal jemand bemerkt oder ?
Barney_1


----------



## Naturbursche (21. März 2017)

Ich war mit meinem Sender auch noch nicht los, aber ich habe ein Strive CF, welches ich auch nicht wirklich schone, und dass funktioniert super. Stürzte und Steinschläge hat das Teil bisher sehrgut überstanden.

Jetzt mag der Ein oder Andere sagen, dass das ja ne andere Beanspruch ist, aber das Strive ist ja auch "nur" ein Enduro und als solches konzipiert.
Der Rahmen vom Sender wird wohl stabiler ausgelegt sein und der Hinterbau ist beim Sender komplett aus Alu.

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Catweazle81 (21. März 2017)

Naturbursche schrieb:


> Warum sollte man eine Oberfläche, die man schon in der Fom gestalten kann, noch lackieren?


Lassen wir mal unseren Specialist CFK @mi.ro, anhand Auszüge seiner Kommentare aus »Carbon erklärt #1: Herstellung, Eigenschaften, Stabilität und Haltbarkeit«, antworten:


mi.ro schrieb:


> Ein Versiegeln ist nicht unbedingt notwendig es sei denn Du willst den Rahmen täglich mehrstündiger Sonneneinstrahlung aussetzen. Wobei das auch nur zu einem kosmetischen Problem führt da die UV-Strahlen nur etwa 2 Filamentstärken also 14 Mikrometer tief in die Oberfläche eindringen.





mi.ro schrieb:


> UV-Licht läßt Epoxid vergilben. Das heißt es wird milchig gelb.





mi.ro schrieb:


> Wie oben bereits erwähnt ist das vergilben ein kosmetisches Problem da es nur die Oberfläche betrifft. Es gibt spezielle UV-Schutz Klarlacke die die Empfindlichkeit stark reduzieren.


----------



## Barney_1 (24. März 2017)

Mir wurde jetzt von Canyon 2 x bestätigt das die Rahmen mit Klarlack überzogen sind. 
Einmal im Chat und einmal direkt von einem Service Mitarbeiter.
Ich denke nicht das die beide nicht wissen wovon die reden.
Barney_1


----------



## Naturbursche (24. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
nach den ausführlichen Erläuterungen, die Catweazle81 freundlicher weise in Form von Zitaten gesammelt und gepostet hat, möchte ich meine These (die Rahmen werden nicht lackiert) verwerfen.

Die Zitate von mi.ro beschreiben den Grund für eine Schutzschicht sehr gut.
Danke hierfür...

@Barny_1: Mir haben das auch schon ein paar Mitarbeiter gesagte, doch bei Canyon ist halt meine Erfahrung, dass man das eine oder andere hinterfragen muss. (Siehe Liste der Ausstattung)

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Catweazle81 (24. März 2017)

Naturbursche schrieb:


> Doch wenn man ihnen nett erklärt, dass sie falsch liegen und ihnen sagt, wo Sie es nachlesen können, dann waren sie immer sehr dankbar.





Naturbursche schrieb:


> Danke hierfür...


Gerade noch mal die Kurve gekriegt, @Naturbursche.


----------



## Mo(n)arch (4. April 2017)

Barney_1 schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Spacer zwischen der Feder und dem oberen Verstellung an dem Dämpfer ?



Ich glaube das sind Super Alloy Racing Federn und Spacer. Der Chefmechaniker von Giant ist der Vater hinter diesen Federn. Im Prinzip sind das Federn aus einer Hochlesitungs-Aluminium Legierung. Sehr genaue Federkennlinie, wenig Windungen und dadurch leicht.
Anscheinend kommen bald Federn für Boxxer und Lyrik und co mit progressiver Windung. Marcello Gutierrez und das restliche Giant-Team fahren das Zeug schon recht lange.


----------



## Phil84 (5. April 2017)

Hi zusammen,
ich versuche gerade mein Sender Frameset (2016) aufzubauen und stelle fest, dass meine Hope 5mm Bemsleitung nicht durch die untere Führung des Rahmens passt. Hatte hier schon mal jemand ein Ähnliches Problem? Lässt sich die untere Führung mit den zwei Löchern entfernen? Kommt danach nochmal ein "Nadelöhr"?

Besten Dank für eine kurze Antwort und Viele Grüße

Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barney_1 (5. April 2017)

Die untere Kunststoff Kappe lässt sich rausnehmen. Einfach Schrauben lösen und rausnehmen. Eventuell dann das Loch in der Kappe auf 5 mm aufbohren. Dahinter gibt es kein Nadelöhr mehr. Zum durchziehen der neuen Leitung diese am besten mit der alten Leitung verbinden und dann die Alte rausziehen. 
Anders ist das ein sche.. Gefummel.
Barney_1


----------



## Tubn (5. April 2017)

Also ich bin mega zufrieden bin zuvor ein 2014er YT Tues gefahren und das sind Welten. Schick ist es natürlich auch, bisschen gepimpt aber sonst bis auf richtige Bremse ziemlich Original. Verarbeitung finde ich ok, auch die Unterschiede im matten Carbon Teil sind halt so und machen jedes Sender eher individuell und einzigartig fast wie ein Fingerabdruck. Nächste Woche geht es eine Woche in Ligurien Ballern


----------



## Barney_1 (6. April 2017)

bin heute  zu doof die Bilder vom Handy hier rein zu bekommen...
Habe jetzt den 200 mm Adapter für die hintere Bremse montiert...










Geht doch....nach 2 Bier...


----------



## whurr (7. April 2017)

Tubn schrieb:


> Also ich bin mega zufrieden bin zuvor ein 2014er YT Tues gefahren und das sind Welten.


 Könntest Du die Unterschiede genauer beschreiben?


----------



## xMARTINx (7. April 2017)

Um das zu vergleichen müsste das aktuellste Tues mit ähnlich moderner Federung ausgestattet sein. Wäre schlimm wenn man drei Jahre Entwicklung nicht merkt


----------



## Tubn (7. April 2017)

Barney_1 schrieb:


> bin heute  zu doof die Bilder vom Handy hier rein zu bekommen...
> Habe jetzt den 200 mm Adapter für die hintere Bremse montiert...
> 
> 
> ...


Barney wo hast du die 200er Adapter denn her? Hast Du ein Link? Danke Tubn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tubn (7. April 2017)

whurr schrieb:


> Könntest Du die Unterschiede genauer beschreiben?


Es ist wie der Kollege sagt natürlich ein viel moderneres und besseres Fahrwerk im Sender, fühle mich dennoch deutlich sicherer was direkt in Premieren bei ein paar Features die ich mit dem alten Bike ausgelassen habe geendet ist und das bei der ersten Fahrt passt einfach für mich. Ich war aber auch vorher bei Camyon und bin M und L auf dem Parkplatz testgerollt. Auf dem M habe ich mich sofort Mega wohl gefühlt ist im Vergleich zum alten Tues deutlich länger. Das Tues ist ein super bike und das neue wäre auch ganz klar eine Alternative auf meinem Radar gewesen. Bin inzwischen aber total zufrieden mit meiner Wahl.


----------



## xMARTINx (7. April 2017)

So solls doch sein[emoji1303]


----------



## Barney_1 (8. April 2017)

Tubn schrieb:


> Barney wo hast du die 200er Adapter denn her? Hast Du ein Link? Danke Tubn


Habe mit einer netten Dame vom Canyon Service gechattet und die gefragt ob sie mir diesen Adapter schicken könnte.
Nach ein paar Recherchen hatte sie das Teil dann auch gefunden.
Kam dann 4-5 Tage später bei mir an.
Artikelnummer kann ich nachher mal eben raussuchen.
Gruß,
Barney_1


----------



## Tubn (8. April 2017)

Barney_1 schrieb:


> Habe mit einer netten Dame vom Canyon Service gechattet und die gefragt ob sie mir diesen Adapter schicken könnte.
> Nach ein paar Recherchen hatte sie das Teil dann auch gefunden.
> Kam dann 4-5 Tage später bei mir an.
> Artikelnummer kann ich nachher mal eben raussuchen.
> ...


Hi Barney,
Das wäre Mega habe die MT7 jetz auch. Ur mit der 180er drangekommen.

Danke und Grüße


----------



## Barney_1 (8. April 2017)

Bitte schön.....




Gruß,
Barney_1


----------



## bubi_00 (24. April 2017)

Servus,

Ich war gestern das erste mal mit dem Sender unterwegs...ist schon spannend nach ein paar Jahren wieder auf einem DHler zu sitzen  Ziemliche Umstellung vom Enduro kommend. Rad geht eigentlich ziemlich gut wenn man sich mal drauf einlässt und damit arbeitet, durch die Länge hat man doch ordentlich Platz um sich zu verwirklichen...muss man aber auch irgendwie. 

Aber wo ich mich etwas schwer tue (auch mangels richtiger Strecke im Moment): Luftdruck im Dämpfer als Ausgangsbasis..Ich bin jetzt mit knapp 80kg Abfahrtsgewicht bei glaub 190-200psi angekommen...fühlt sich nicht schlecht an, aber mir fehlt ein bissl die Referenz im Moment  Tendenziell kommt mir vor wie wenn das Rad eher mehr Druck/weniger SAG braucht... Deckt sich das bei mit eurem Empfinden?


----------



## Naturbursche (24. April 2017)

Hallo Bubi_00,

Das Sender mag tatsächlich etwas mehr Druck auf dem Dämpfer.
Ist dein Sag zu gering, kommst du schnell in die Endprogression und der Komfort ist dahin.  

Dies ist auch in verschiedenen Testberichten vom Sender zu lesen.

Canyon empfiehlt wohl auch, den Sag so einzustellen, dass der Sagmonitor passt oder gar etwas geringer ist (Je nach Fahrstil).	  
Meine Empfehlung ist, wenn du dich an den Sagmonitor hältst, dann bist du gut beraten.

Zumindest fühle ich mich mit meinem Opa Fahrstiel so sehr wohl  und selbst eine verpatzte Landung löst keine Rückenschmerzen aus  

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Mo(n)arch (24. April 2017)

Naturbursche schrieb:


> Hallo Bubi_00,
> 
> Das Sender mag tatsächlich etwas mehr Druck auf dem Dämpfer.
> Ist dein Sag zu gering, kommst du schnell in die Endprogression und der Komfort ist dahin.
> ...



Muss das korrigieren: Wenn der SAG zu groß ist (also zu wenig Luftdruck im Dämpfer), rauscht der Dämpfer durch.
Canyon empfiehlt das Einstellen des SAG am Hinterbau sitzend. Das macht einen erheblichen Unterschied aus. Des Weiteren ist aus diversen Testberichten bekannt, dass der Luftdämpfer zum Durchrauschen tendiert. Daher würde ich auch empfehlen, den Dämpfer mit Spacern progressiver abzustimmen, um im mittleren Federwegsbereich mehr Support zu erhalten.


----------



## xMARTINx (24. April 2017)

Im Sender sind doch schon ab Werk eh glaub alle fünf Spacer drin oder


----------



## bubi_00 (24. April 2017)

Grundsätzlich passt ja mir der Hinterbau ja auch gut  Ich wollte eig nur hören ob ich mich in der richtigen Dimension befinde, oder ob ich komplett daneben liege und die Freude übers neue Rad überwiegt (ihr wisst ja wie das ist  ). Aber das mit SAG im sitzen: heißt das der SAG Indikator bezieht sich auf die sitzende Position? Wasn das für ein Konzept..steht ja jeder anders am Rad oben, also dort wo der SAG passen muss...stand das im Handbuch? Hab ich nicht gelesen gg. Ich bin etwas härter unterwegs als der Indikator angibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fr3shi (24. April 2017)

Stand in dem Artikel zur Vorstellung Link




> Fab überprüfte meinte Position auf dem Rad und riet mir, die Sag-Einstellung immer im Flachen, mit ganzem Gewicht auf dem Sattel sitzend zu machen, um Schwankungen durch Gewichtsverlagerung auszuschließen und dabei lieber die Prozentangabe des Herstellers um einige Prozent zu überschreiten. Am Ende ist dieser Wert leichter nachzustellen und zu vergleichen, aber in Fahrposition landet man dann bei der Herstellervorgabe.


----------



## Mo(n)arch (24. April 2017)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Im Sender sind doch schon ab Werk eh glaub alle fünf Spacer drin oder



Kann sein. Sollte ich mal ein Sender haben, werde ich es definitiv mit einem Coil-Dämpfer testen.
Man sollte einfach wissen, dass das Sender zwar eine gute Progression und im allgemeinen eine gute Kennlinie hat, aber nicht wirklich für einen Luftdämpfer konstruiert wurde.
Deswegen wird an dem Bike ein korrekt abgestimmter Coil-Dämpfer immer besser gehen, als ein Luftdämpfer.
Zur Zeit wird halt überall ein Luftdämpfer verbaut, weil a)"it's bettar, nicer and smarter" und b) ein Luftdämpfer ohne zusätzliche Kaufteile (Federn) auf den richtigen SAG-Wert gebracht werden kann.

@bubi_00 Also grundsätzlich würde ich folgendermassen vorgehen: SAG wie von Grandmaster Barrel vorgeschlagen einstellen. Dann die Dämpfung einstellen und fahren. Solltest du durch den Federweg rauschen, mehr Dämpfung oder wenn das nicht hilft, mehr Spacer. Wenn bei beidem Ende-Gelände ist, würde ich raten mal einen Coil-Dämpfer zu testen.




Je länger ich darüber nachdenke, desto attraktiver wird das Sender für mich...
Mal schauen, was die Zukunft für mich bringt.


----------



## xMARTINx (24. April 2017)

Mit Coil läuft das Ding eh besser,sagt jeder der einen reingebaut hat


----------



## Barney_1 (24. April 2017)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Mit Coil läuft das Ding eh besser,sagt jeder der einen reingebaut hat


Coil testen reitzt mich auch sehr. Was mich davon abhält ist halt die Anschaffung nur um es zu testen. 
Ein paar Erfahrungsberichte wären da sehr hilfreich um einem die Entscheidung leichter zu machen.
Barney_1


----------



## Mo(n)arch (24. April 2017)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Mit Coil läuft das Ding eh besser,sagt jeder der einen reingebaut hat



Ich seh's so: Wenn jemand mit dem Luftdämpfer zurecht kommt, hast du einen leichten Dämpfer drin und bist sehr variabel, was die Abstimmung anbelangt.
Sollte man nicht zurecht damit kommen, gibt's einen Coildämpfer und ein bisschen Taschengeld für den vorhandenen Dämpfer. Also Win-Win Situation.
Aber keine Frage: In der Performance wird man nie an eine Stahlfeder rankommen. Am Dämpfer nicht und wohl auch nicht an der Gabel. Dafür hat das Medium Luft einfach zuviel Variablen..


----------



## Naturbursche (24. April 2017)

Das das Ansprechverhalten von Stahlfederelementen besser ist, ist in der Tat unbestritten.
Aber, dass ist auch einiges an Mehrgewicht.
Ich persönlich finde die Luftvariante sehr gut, denn ich kann die viel besser Einstellen und ich als Hobbyfahrer und Grobmotoriker merke da wohl eh keinen Unterschied.

Im DHX hatte ich einen Coil Dämpfer und den habe ich mir permanent verstellt.

Aber das ist halt Geschmacksache.
Und wenn man das Fahrwerk gut eingestellt hat sollte das für die Meisten reichen.

Aber, das ist nur meine Meinung...


----------



## bubi_00 (24. April 2017)

Na hier hab ich was losgetreten  
Nochmal um den Eindruck hier etwas zu korrigieren...Ich bin zufrieden mit dem Ding..das läuft schon gut, ich habe auch keine Beschwerden, oder wüsste was im Moment besser sein könnte...mir fehlt nur gerade eine aktuelle Referenz, deshalb hab ich mir gedacht ich frag mal wo die anderen hier gelandet sind  Dazu brauch ich keinen Coil, dafür läufts schon zu gut


----------



## Naturbursche (24. April 2017)

Hallo Bubi_00,

keine Sorge, alle ist gut 
Das wichtigste ist immer, dass du dich auf deinem Bike wohlfühlst  

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Phil84 (25. April 2017)

Barney_1 schrieb:


> Habe mit einer netten Dame vom Canyon Service gechattet und die gefragt ob sie mir diesen Adapter schicken könnte.
> Nach ein paar Recherchen hatte sie das Teil dann auch gefunden.
> Kam dann 4-5 Tage später bei mir an.
> Artikelnummer kann ich nachher mal eben raussuchen.
> ...


Hey.. da bei Canyon im Chat irgendwie nie einer frei ist und auch meine Emails nicht beantwortet werden, gibt es eine Alternative für den Canyon Adapter? Im Prinzip müsste es doch ein Adapter von IS auf PM 203 sein oder? z.B der hier https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=11557;menu=1000,2,15,117;page=100

Viele Grüße
Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barney_1 (25. April 2017)

Das kannst du wohl nur ausprobieren denke ich.
Barney_1


----------



## careless-mau (25. April 2017)

Phil84 schrieb:


> Hey.. da bei Canyon im Chat irgendwie nie einer frei ist und auch meine Emails nicht beantwortet werden, gibt es eine Alternative für den Canyon Adapter? Im Prinzip müsste es doch ein Adapter von IS auf PM 203 sein oder? z.B der hier https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=11557;menu=1000,2,15,117;page=100
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Philipp


Also davon würde ich abraten. Beim IS ist das Gewinde im Adapter, beim Sender im Rahmen. Und selbst wenn es irgendwie fest bekommt wirst du den Radstand auch nicht mehr ändern können. Was spricht gegen einen 5€ Shimano Adapter von PM7 auf 203mm?
Den hab ich verbaut und bin zufrieden.
Cheers


----------



## Barney_1 (25. April 2017)

careless-mau schrieb:


> Also davon würde ich abraten......


Stimmt, das mit dem dann nicht mehr veränderbarem Radstand hatte ich auch nicht bedacht.
Barney_1


----------



## FloriLori (28. April 2017)

Wie findet ihr die Guide? Ich bin am überlegen die Guide direkt gegen meine alte Hope V2 zu tauschen. Die Bremsleitung muss doch einfach abgeschraubt werden und kann dann durch den Rahmen gezogen werden oder?


----------



## Barney_1 (28. April 2017)

Wenn du die Leitung aus dem Rahmen ziehst empfiehlt es sich die neue Leitung gleich mit durch zu ziehen.
Zum Verbinden der beiden Leitungen hat sich bei mir dieses Teil hier bestens bewährt:
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...y_country=48&gclid=CJGN1PTtx9MCFQsB0wodCjoMxA
Barney_1


----------



## careless-mau (28. April 2017)

Wie Barney_1 schon schreibt: zieh gleich eine neue Leitung mit rein. Ich hab beispielsweise ne normale Außenhülle für den Schaltzug genommen. Daran kannst du dann die Leitung deiner neuen Bremse befestigen (wenn du das rote Gewindeteil nicht hast, machst du die Leitungen einfach mit Klebeband zusammen). 
Cheers 
Maui


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naturbursche (29. April 2017)

Hallo Flohjob,

ich persönlich (98 kg Fahrgewicht ) finde die Guide bisher Klassen. Super dosierbar, toller Druckpunkt und keine Geräusche. 
Durch die neuen S4 Bremssattel geht sie noch besser als das Vorgängermodell. 
Das habe ich übrigens am Strive und bin damit auch sehr zufrieden.

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Barney_1 (29. April 2017)

Bei fast 100 kg plus Bike möchte ich damit nicht in zB Saalbach unterwegs sein. Ich konnte letzten Sonntag auch ein Strive testen das allerdings noch nicht die S4 Sättel hatte. Fand die fürs Sauerland wohl ausreichend. Für mehr hätte ich Bedenken.
Deshalb habe ich am Sender ja auch bei Zeiten auf die Code bzw. Guide RE Sättel umgerüstet.
Barney_1


----------



## FloriLori (29. April 2017)

Denke ich werde die Bremsen eben fix tauschen. Die Hope haben mich bisher nicht im Stich gelassen. Warte zur Zeit noch auf eine Boxxer Feder dann kann es los gehen


----------



## sliverxy (7. Mai 2017)

Barney_1 schrieb:


> Wenn du die Leitung aus dem Rahmen ziehst empfiehlt es sich die neue Leitung gleich mit durch zu ziehen.
> Zum Verbinden der beiden Leitungen hat sich bei mir dieses Teil hier bestens bewährt:
> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...y_country=48&gclid=CJGN1PTtx9MCFQsB0wodCjoMxA
> Barney_1



Brauchst du nicht. Hab eine mt7 verbaut. Schaltkabel hinten abzwicken und dann den ganzen Dämpfungs-Schlauch oben am Rahmen herausziehen. Dann kannst du das Bremskabel durch den Rahmen hoch drücken und in den Schlauch einführen. Dann das ganze wieder in den Rahmen reindrücken.

Der Original Adapter funktioniert übrigens mit der mt7/203 (2mm Unterlagsscheiben dazu).

Ich bin übrigens 190 und fahre das L (2017/05). Überlege mir ebenfalls auf Coil zu wechseln.
Erfahrungsberichte wären nett


----------



## Mo(n)arch (7. Mai 2017)

Ich denke mal die Sender-Fahrer haben diesen Bericht bereits gelesen?
Sehr interessant, was erzu Air vs. Coil sagt. Eigentlich das, was ich mir auch schon seit langem bereits denke.

https://www.pinkbike.com/u/paulaston/blog/canyon-sender-review.html

Fährt eigentlich jemand den Steuersatz mit+/- 1° und hat auch das Problem mit dem Verdrehen?


----------



## sliverxy (7. Mai 2017)

Fahre -1, Einbau war problemlos. Nix verdreht.


----------



## FloriLori (7. Mai 2017)

sliverxy schrieb:


> Brauchst du nicht. Hab eine mt7 verbaut. Schaltkabel hinten abzwicken und dann den ganzen Dämpfungs-Schlauch oben am Rahmen herausziehen. Dann kannst du das Bremskabel durch den Rahmen hoch drücken und in den Schlauch einführen. Dann das ganze wieder in den Rahmen reindrücken.
> 
> Der Original Adapter funktioniert übrigens mit der mt7/203 (2mm Unterlagsscheiben dazu).
> 
> ...


Also laufen die beiden Leitungen nochmal in einem Schlauch?


----------



## sliverxy (7. Mai 2017)

Ja,deswegen hört man nix


----------



## grobi59 (18. Mai 2017)

Sagt mal, der Schaumstoffschlauch im Unterrohr: ist der fest oder lose?
Wenn lose, gibt es da eine Artikelnummer. In der Explosionszeichnung habe ich nichts finden können.


----------



## sliverxy (19. Mai 2017)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Sagt mal, der Schaumstoffschlauch im Unterrohr: ist der fest oder lose?
> Wenn lose, gibt es da eine Artikelnummer. In der Explosionszeichnung habe ich nichts finden können.



Lose. Den kannst du einfach rausziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grobi59 (20. Mai 2017)

Hat der eine Artikelnummer?


----------



## sliverxy (20. Mai 2017)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Hat der eine Artikelnummer?


Keine gesehen/aufgefallen.


----------



## Deleted 280676 (2. Juni 2017)

Servus an alle Sender-Fahrer,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Downhill-Bike, aber kann mich schlichtweg nicht zwischen YT, Propain und Canyon entscheiden. Wichtig ist selbstverständlich die Geometrie, ich bin rund 187/188 cm groß mit einer ungefähren 90er SL. Canyon gibt bis 190 die Größe L an. Fährt hier jemand in meiner Größenregion mit einem L, oder habt ihr euch für das XL entschieden? Bin über jeden Erfahrungsbericht dankbar!

Happy shredding,
TrailLover


----------



## xMARTINx (3. Juni 2017)

Kommt halt auch drauf an was du magst bzw was du damit vor hast. Tendenziell würd ich bei deiner Größe auf Xl setzen aber ist halt Geschmacksache


----------



## ernesto 777 (3. Juni 2017)

Hallo!
Ich bin ca. 10cm kleiner wie du und fahre das Sender in L. Getestet habe ich M, L und XL. Ich würde auf jeden Fall zum XL raten oder sogar noch größer... Das propain ist glaub ich noch ein bisschen länger in XL und das Carbon hat die ovalen Steuersatzhülsen, damit kannst du den reach um 2cm verändern. Vorher bin in ich ein session in M gefahren mit einem reach von 390 und ich fühl mich deutlich wohler mit einem reach von 460!

Lg Ernst


----------



## sliverxy (3. Juni 2017)

Ich bin 190 mit SL 90 und fahr das L. Ich bin von einem Solid Strike XL auf das Sender L umgestiegen, dabei habe ich die Geometrien verglichen. Das Sender L ist "gleich" gross wie Strike XL, der Reach ist sogar noch länger beim Sender. Der Trend geht zu immer längeren Rahmen im Moment, wobei jeder für sich entscheiden muss, ob das schlau ist  im Zweifel würde ich mich für das Kleinere entscheiden, da dynamischer/agiler/wendiger. Aber unterm Strich Geschmackssache.


----------



## Deleted 280676 (4. Juni 2017)

Hey danke für eure Antworten, 

mich reizen leider alle 3 Bikes, das Canyon in L/XL hat so oder so einen größeren Radstand als das YT, aber die Bremsen.. ich wiege fahrfertig inkl Ausrüstung um die 90kg, evtl muss ich hier die Bremse wechseln. Das Rage CF kommt ja bereits mit dem Wurfanker MT7 .. Ach, am liebsten hätt ich einfach alle 3 bikes!! Sind ja nicht nur downhill-bikes sondern richtige Kunstwerke [emoji23] Kann man sich ruhig auch ins Zimmer hängen [emoji6]

Schönen Sonntag meine Lieben, 
TrailLover


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imkreisdreher (4. Juni 2017)

Ich habe den Sender in L und XL jeweils mit kurzem Radstand getestet und fand es auffällig, wie sehr das Bike eine längere Kettenstrebe haben möchte. Leider hatte ich noch keine Möglichkeit den langen Radstand zu testen.


----------



## Mo(n)arch (4. Juni 2017)

TrailLover schrieb:


> Hey danke für eure Antworten,
> 
> mich reizen leider alle 3 Bikes, das Canyon in L/XL hat so oder so einen größeren Radstand als das YT, aber die Bremsen.. ich wiege fahrfertig inkl Ausrüstung um die 90kg, evtl muss ich hier die Bremse wechseln. Das Rage CF kommt ja bereits mit dem Wurfanker MT7 .. Ach, am liebsten hätt ich einfach alle 3 bikes!! Sind ja nicht nur downhill-bikes sondern richtige Kunstwerke [emoji23] Kann man sich ruhig auch ins Zimmer hängen [emoji6]
> 
> ...



Ich bin auch vom Canyon sehr angetan. Bin gleich gross wie du, wenn auch ein paar Kilo leichter.
Meiner Meinung nach ist der XL-Rahmen die einzige Alternative. Sollte der Radstand für die eigenen Vorlieben zu lang sein, kann man diesen per Lenkwinkel und/oder Kettenstrebe recht schnell verkürzen. Dabei hat man aber immernoch sehr viel Bewegungsfreiheit.
Die Bremsen sind natürlich irgendwo Mist für dieses Rad. Komplett überfodert. Die muss man halt direkt gegen eine MT7, Code oder Hope tauschen. Die Saints scheinen ja mittlerweile relativ anfällig zu sein (schwitzende Dichtungen an den Kolben etc.)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloriLori (5. Juni 2017)

Also ich fahre das Rad mit 1,90 in L. Mir passt das soweit. Ich denke man sieht hier recht klar, dass es nicht die eine Lösung gibt. Am besten ist es sich wirklich mal auf das Rad zu setzen und besten Falls ne Runde zu drehen.


----------



## careless-mau (6. Juni 2017)

Hat mittlerweile schon jemand einen Coil-Dämpfer eingebaut und kann seine Erfahrungen posten?
Bin seit dem Pinkbike Review ziemlich interessiert einen DHX2 zu verbauen.


----------



## sliverxy (10. Juni 2017)

Habt ihr beim mx link zur oberen Kettenstrebe auch Spiel (bei den Bushings)? Auf dem Foto sieht man den Spalt gut. Es ist auf beiden Seiten identisch. Muss das so sein? By design?


----------



## Barney_1 (10. Juni 2017)

Bei meinem ist da auch etwas Spiel. Ich würde schätzen so ca. 0,5 mm.
Stört mich aber nicht wirklich.
Gruß,
Barney_1


----------



## sliverxy (10. Juni 2017)

Barney_1 schrieb:


> Bei meinem ist da auch etwas Spiel. Ich würde schätzen so ca. 0,5 mm.
> Stört mich aber nicht wirklich.
> Gruß,
> Barney_1



D.h. der Hinterbau "wackelt" minim? Es "klackt" somit, wenn man den Hinterbau seitlich bewegt. 
Stört mich auch nicht, bin nur nicht sicher, ob das so sein muss.


----------



## Barney_1 (10. Juni 2017)

Ob das normal ist  weiß ich nicht. Müsste man mal bei Canyon anfragen. Die werden allerdings sagen man soll es einschicken.
Gruß,
Barney_1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sliverxy (10. Juni 2017)

Barney_1 schrieb:


> Ob das normal ist  weiß ich nicht. Müsste man mal bei Canyon anfragen. Die werden allerdings sagen man soll es einschicken.
> Gruß,
> Barney_1


Aber bei dir klackt es auch ?


----------



## Barney_1 (10. Juni 2017)

Richtig klacken tut es nicht. Dafür ist der Spalt wohl noch zu schmal. Mann  kann das nur etwas hin und her schieben. Aber wirklich nur ein bisschen. 
Ich schaue mir das mal nochmal an und versuche das mal zu fotografieren.
Gruß,
Barney_1


----------



## FloriLori (11. Juni 2017)

Ein Knacken war mir beim Enfedern auch schon mal aufgefallen. Ich hatte aber eher die Sattelstütze bei mir im Verdacht.. Ich werde am Montag gerne mal schauen ob ich da nen Spalt habe und ob da Spiel ist. Ich gehe davon aus, dass du alle Schraubverbindungen am Hinterbau schon mit dem entspr. Drehmoment nachgezogen hast.

Sollte da Spiel sein und es knacken würde ich direkt Kontakt zu Canyon aufnehmen. Da wird dann irgendwas nicht passen.


----------



## Dice8 (11. Juni 2017)

Fährt hier keiner bei 180cm das Sender in M?
Wenn man die Geo des Senders in M mit der von potentiellen Konkurrenten wie dem Tues AL/Propain Rage AL vergleicht so deckt sich diese gerade vom Reach und Radstand mit deren L Größe. Nebenbei fahre ich noch ein Strive in M (Reach 448) und das passt perfekt!

Wenn man sich so ein paar Antworten bzgl. "Größenberatung" hier durchließt muss ja M bei 180cm unfahrbar sein...


----------



## Yienz (12. Juni 2017)

Also ich gedenke ebenfalls mir ein Sender in Größe M zuzulegen (Körpergröße 1,83; SL 87cm). Hab Größe L und M kürzlich bei Canyon auf dem Parkplatz probe gefahren und muss sagen, dass sich L wirklich übermäßig lang angefühlt hat, hatte sich für mich angefühlt wie einen Bus durch die Gegend zu wuchten. Fahre im übrigen auch ein Strive in Größe M ("Race"). Zugegebener maßen muss ich mir eingestehen, dass ich auch ziemlich verunsichert bin weil fast alle Leute die möglichst großen Rahmen fahren und ich nicht weiß inwieweit meine Probefahrt auf nem planen Parkplatz ausreichend für eine Meinungsbildung ist.

P.S bisher bin ich ein Demo 8 von 2009 in Größe L gefahren, das fühlt sich nach der Testfahrt wirklich kümmerlich klein an.
Fabio Schäfer fährt im übrigen bei 1,84cm auch ein Größe M Sender, also "unfahrbar" wirds bestimmt nicht sein


----------



## Mo(n)arch (12. Juni 2017)

Yienz schrieb:


> Also ich gedenke ebenfalls mir ein Sender in Größe M zuzulegen (Körpergröße 1,83; SL 87cm). Hab Größe L und M kürzlich bei Canyon auf dem Parkplatz probe gefahren und muss sagen, dass sich L wirklich übermäßig lang angefühlt hat, hatte sich für mich angefühlt wie einen Bus durch die Gegend zu wuchten. Fahre im übrigen auch ein Strive in Größe M ("Race"). Zugegebener maßen muss ich mir eingestehen, dass ich auch ziemlich verunsichert bin weil fast alle Leute die möglichst großen Rahmen fahren und ich nicht weiß inwieweit meine Probefahrt auf nem planen Parkplatz ausreichend für eine Meinungsbildung ist.
> 
> P.S bisher bin ich ein Demo 8 von 2009 in Größe L gefahren, das fühlt sich nach der Testfahrt wirklich kümmerlich klein an.
> Fabio Schäfer fährt im übrigen bei 1,84cm auch ein Größe M Sender, also "unfahrbar" wirds bestimmt nicht sein



Was mir hier auffällt: Dein jetziges Rad hat eine Kettenstrebenlänge von 421mm. Da ist das Canyon schon ein anderer Dampfer, vor allem wenn die Kettenstrebe in "lang" gefahren wird (446mm, als 25mm länger wie am Demo).
Wenn man nur den Radstand vergleicht: 1203mm im Gegensatz zu 1232(+16) in M und 1256(+16) in L.
Vielleicht kannst du das Bike ja nochmal im Gelände probieren.
Ich bin 1,90 und fahre ein Giant Trance in XL und ein Tues 2.0 in L. Irgendwie macht mir seit ich das Trance habe das Tues keinen Spaß mehr. Ich habe einfach gemerkt, wie angenehm "Platz" auf dem Rad doch sein kann.
Aber man muss natürlich auch Fahrstil, Größenverteilung (arme vs. Oberkörper vs. Beinlänge) in Betracht ziehen. Geil ist halt, dass man am Canyon den Radstand ordentlich verkürzen kann, wenn man denn will.


----------



## sliverxy (12. Juni 2017)

Flohjob schrieb:


> Ein Knacken war mir beim Enfedern auch schon mal aufgefallen. Ich hatte aber eher die Sattelstütze bei mir im Verdacht..


Ein K


Yienz schrieb:


> Also ich gedenke ebenfalls mir ein Sender in Größe M zuzulegen (Körpergröße 1,83; SL 87cm). Hab Größe L und M kürzlich bei Canyon auf dem Parkplatz probe gefahren und muss sagen, dass sich L wirklich übermäßig lang angefühlt hat, hatte sich für mich angefühlt wie einen Bus durch die Gegend zu wuchten. Fahre im übrigen auch ein Strive in Größe M ("Race"). Zugegebener maßen muss ich mir eingestehen, dass ich auch ziemlich verunsichert bin weil fast alle Leute die möglichst großen Rahmen fahren und ich nicht weiß inwieweit meine Probefahrt auf nem planen Parkplatz ausreichend für eine Meinungsbildung ist.
> 
> P.S bisher bin ich ein Demo 8 von 2009 in Größe L gefahren, das fühlt sich nach der Testfahrt wirklich kümmerlich klein an.
> Fabio Schäfer fährt im übrigen bei 1,84cm auch ein Größe M Sender, also "unfahrbar" wirds bestimmt nicht sein



Ich bin 190 und fahre L, lange Kettenstrebe und 62 Grad Lenkwinkel. Habe auch auf dem Parkplatz bei der Eurobike L/XL "getestet", wobei das aus meiner Sicht nicht wirklich viel bringt ausser vlt etwas für den Kopf  Bei diesem "Test" kam mir das XL auch ewig lang vor und ausserdem war ich von Anfang an wegen der Geometrie auf L fixiert. Das Sender ist verglichen mit den anderen Bike Brands von letztem Jahr überall eine Nr. grösser. Dieses Jahr haben die meisten nachgelegt und ebenfalls lange Versionen rausgebracht. YT hat ja nun auch ein XL, sicherlich kein Zufall.  Solid hatte diese Geometrie schon vor 2 Jahren - einer der Gründe, wieso ich mich damals für ein Strike entschieden habe. Das Sender L entspricht einem Strike XL.


----------



## sliverxy (12. Juni 2017)

Yienz schrieb:


> Also ich gedenke ebenfalls mir ein Sender in Größe M zuzulegen (Körpergröße 1,83; SL 87cm).


Bei deiner Grösse/Schrittlänge würde ich auf L gehen. Fabio Schäfer stylt bestimmt auch mehr als du, Fabian Barel fährt auch Sender XL mit 179 oder so. Auf die Pros würde ich hier nicht unbedingt gehen


----------



## JLennertz (13. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
kurze Frage nochmal zum Umrüsten der HR-Bremsscheibe von 180mm auf 200mm.
Habe es zwar geschafft, bei Canyon den Adapter mit Hilfe der Infos von Barney_1, zu bestellen, dauer aber Canyon typisch mal wieder ewig...
Daher die Frage: welchen PM180-PM200 Adapter kann ich alternativ verwenden? Ist es richtig, daß die Shimano Adapter auf 203mm gehen, sprich 11,5mm (23/2) hoch sind, ich aber 10mm für die SRAM Centerline mit 200mm Durchmesser brauche? Welcher wäre passend?
Vielen Dank für Auskunft!

BTW, finde es immer sehr interessant zu sehen, welche Upgrades und Verschönerung andere an ihrem Sender realisieren... wie z.B. die Fotos von Tubn... Ich selber fahre einen der ersten Sender 8.0 aus 2016 in L, und seitdem auch immer am "rumoptimieren". 

Da ich nur am Wochenende in Bikepark kann und mit dem Sender auch abends nochmal ne Runde Hometrails abfahre, habe ich einige Anpassungen gemacht, bei denen vermutlich die reinen Parkfahrer nur den Kopf schütteln: ne XO 11-Gang eingebaut mit 28er Blatt vorne, und ne 125mm Remote Sattelstütze (Lev-Integra). Bin mit dem Setup super zufrieden, und kann damit passable auch mal kurze Strecken hochklettern, und habe ausser geringes Mehrgewicht keine Einbussen im DH. 
Für die Sattelstütze habe ich den Zug parallel zu den zwei bestehenden Zügen innen durchs gleiche Schaumstoffrohr verlegt, denn oberes Rohr ist innen nicht durchgängig zum Sitzrohr. In die Abdeckung unterm Tretlager entsprechend ein drittes Loch gebohrt, und den Zug perfekt durch den Hinterbau am Dämpfer vorbei unten in das bestehende (und bestens dafür passende) Loch ins Sitzrohr gelegt. Zug noch an entsprechender Stelle mit Silikonschlauch drüber, sodaß nichts klappert und man fast nichts sieht. Remote für die Stütze habe ich nen großen Hebel von Race Face montiert. 
Ansonten die Reifen auf Magic Marry gewechselt und tubeless. Bei der Boxxer habe ich bei meinem Gewicht auf die härtere blaue Feder gewechselt. Sattel fühle ich mich mit dem SQlab 611 sehr wohl. So richtig fertig ist man ja nie, irgendwann werde ich vermutlich die Guide RSC durch eine MT7 tauschen. Bin immer dankbar für Ideen und den Austausch hier.


----------



## Rattfahra (13. Juni 2017)

JLennertz schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> kurze Frage nochmal zum Umrüsten der HR-Bremsscheibe von 180mm auf 200mm.
> Habe es zwar geschafft, bei Canyon den Adapter mit Hilfe der Infos von Barney_1, zu bestellen, dauer aber Canyon typisch mal wieder ewig...
> Daher die Frage: welchen PM180-PM200 Adapter kann ich alternativ verwenden? Ist es richtig, daß die Shimano Adapter auf 203mm gehen, sprich 11,5mm (23/2) hoch sind, ich aber 10mm für die SRAM Centerline mit 200mm Durchmesser brauche? Welcher wäre passend?
> ...


Aufs Sender 2017 warte ich noch, sollte nächste Woche kommen. Ich hab mir direkt die GX 1x11 mit 10-42 hinten gekauft, ein 30er Stahlblatt für vorne und ein guidering für due lg1 Kettenführung für das 30er Blatt. Teleskopsattelstütze habe ich mir auch überlegt. Allerdings dachte ich dass dies nicht möglich ist zwecks leitungsverlegung. Falls es mich nervt mit Sattel hoch und runterstellen dann komme ich bestimmt auf dich zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JLennertz (14. Juni 2017)

Ja, mit dem kleiner Blatt vorne gibts auch bischen mehr Bodenfreiheit unterm Tretlager... Interne Zugverlegung Sattelstütze ist machbar.
Wegen Umrüsten der HR Bremse auf 200mm hoffe ich nach über einer Woche immer noch auf Canyon, daß der Adapter kommt, alternativ habe ich als fallback ein PM6->180 Adapter bestellt.


----------



## Rattfahra (14. Juni 2017)

JLennertz schrieb:


> Ja, mit dem kleiner Blatt vorne gibts auch bischen mehr Bodenfreiheit unterm Tretlager... Interne Zugverlegung Sattelstütze ist machbar.
> Wegen Umrüsten der HR Bremse auf 200mm hoffe ich nach über einer Woche immer noch auf Canyon, daß der Adapter kommt, alternativ habe ich als fallback ein PM6->180 Adapter bestellt.
> Anhang anzeigen 614203 Anhang anzeigen 614204


Stößt die Leitung beim einfedern nicht am Reifen an? Magyra Vyron war schon ne Überlegung. Allerdings niemals mit der unpraktischen, riesigen, hässlichen Lenkerfernbedienung.


----------



## JLennertz (14. Juni 2017)

Nee, der Zug liegt gut geführt zwischen den beiden Hinterbau-Querstreben und dann am Dämpfer vorbei unten in das bestehende Loch ins Sitzrohr. Auch bei vollem Einfedern kommt der Zug nirgends in die Quere, weder am reifen noch irgendwo anders. Trotzdem habe ich den Zug an zwei Stellen mit weichem Silikonschlauch überzogen, und am Dämpfer nen Stück Filz aufgeklebt.


----------



## Rattfahra (21. Juni 2017)

Bike ist Montag endlich gekommen. Einstellen etc ohne Probleme. Allerdings war die Kettenführung so eingestellt dass das Kettenblatt bei jedem Zahn daran geschrammt hat. Im Umkehrschluss heisst dies dass das Rad keinen Meter bei Canyon beweg oder getestet wurde...
Heute werde ich die GX DH 7-gang Schaltung runterschmeissen und die GX 11-gang mit vorn 30 und hinten 11-42 draufbauen.
Vor 2 Wochen bei Canyon nachgefragt welcher Freilauf denn verbaut ist beim 7.0. Die schrieben der XD-Driver. Nix is, Kasette für XD-Driver liegt zuhause und wollte die einbauen. Freilauf ist ein Standard Freilauf... Also noch eine neue Kasette bestellt. Hab Canyon deswegen angeschrieben, mal schauen was die dazu meinen wenn ich in 1-2 Monaten eine Antwort bekomme. Die Verlängerung für die Dämpferpumpe fehlt ebenfalls.


----------



## Dice8 (23. Juni 2017)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Fährt hier keiner bei 180cm das Sender in M?
> Wenn man die Geo des Senders in M mit der von potentiellen Konkurrenten wie dem Tues AL/Propain Rage AL vergleicht so deckt sich diese gerade vom Reach und Radstand mit deren L Größe. Nebenbei fahre ich noch ein Strive in M (Reach 448) und das passt perfekt!
> 
> Wenn man sich so ein paar Antworten bzgl. "Größenberatung" hier durchließt muss ja M bei 180cm unfahrbar sein...



So, ich bin heute das M und L probegerollt. Ich selbst bin 180,5cm mit 88,5 SL. 

Das M fand ich viel zu klein wobei das L perfekt passte.


----------



## Dice8 (26. Juni 2017)

Ich habe mal eine Frage zum Sender CF 7.0 Modell 2017 (das aktuelle, Stand: 06/2017). Der ein oder andere wird das Rad sicher sein eigenen nennen können. 

Handelt es sich bei der F40 und dem Float X2 EVOL nur um die "Performance" oder wie beim 2016er Modell um die "Performance Elite" Variante? Bei der F40 und dem Dämpfer steht das sicherlich auf dem Casting/Gehäuse.

Ich frage weil in der Bikebeschreibung wieder was anderes steht als auf den Fotos zu sehen ist.


----------



## Rattfahra (26. Juni 2017)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage zum Sender CF 7.0 Modell 2017 (das aktuelle, Stand: 06/2017). Der ein oder andere wird das Rad sicher sein eigenen nennen können.
> 
> Handelt es sich bei der F40 und dem Float X2 EVOL nur um die "Performance" oder wie beim 2016er Modell um die "Performance Elite" Variante? Bei der F40 und dem Dämpfer steht das sicherlich auf dem Casting/Gehäuse.
> 
> Ich frage weil in der Bikebeschreibung wieder was anderes steht als auf den Fotos zu sehen ist.


Der normale Performance X2. Also Low Speed Druck und Low Speed Zugstufe verstellbar. High Speed Druck und Zugstufe lässt sich nicht einstellen.
Die F40 ebenfalls nur Low Speed Druck und Zugstufe und Coil. Fit4 Kartusche ist dort verbaut. Steht zumindest unten auf dem Gabelholm


----------



## Dice8 (26. Juni 2017)

Rattfahra schrieb:


> Der normale Performance X2. Also Low Speed Druck und Low Speed Zugstufe verstellbar. High Speed Druck und Zugstufe lässt sich nicht einstellen.
> Die F40 ebenfalls nur Low Speed Druck und Zugstufe und Coil. Fit4 Kartusche ist dort verbaut. Steht zumindest unten auf dem Gabelholm


Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Steht auf dem Casting unter der "40" auch "Elite" so wie auf dem Bild bei der Artikelbeschreibung?





Quelle: https://www.canyon.com/gravity/sender/2017/sender-cf-7.html


----------



## Rattfahra (26. Juni 2017)

Sag ich dir in einer Stunde sobald ich vom Schwimmbad zuhause bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rattfahra (26. Juni 2017)

Also die Fox40 ist die Performance Elite  Kartusche wie vorher geschrieben die FIT4. 


 

Dämpfer ist der Float X2 Factory 
Allerdings ja ohne Kashima Beschichtung und wenn ich das richtig sehe ist die High Speed Zug- und Druckstufe werkseitung eingestellt und nicht veränderbar.


----------



## Dice8 (26. Juni 2017)

Rattfahra schrieb:


> Also die Fox40 ist die Performance Elite  Kartusche wie vorher geschrieben die FIT4.
> Anhang anzeigen 618592
> 
> Dämpfer ist der Float X2 Factory
> ...


Danke für die Fotos. Werde mir dann wahrscheinlich das CF 7.0 in L bestellen!


----------



## Dice8 (30. Juni 2017)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Danke für die Fotos. Werde mir dann wahrscheinlich das CF 7.0 in L bestellen!


Vorhin kam der Canyon Newsletter! Das 8.0 ist um CF 500€ und das CF 7.0 um 400€ reduziert!

CF 7.0 in L stealth ist bestellt.


----------



## Dice8 (13. Juli 2017)

Hat wer von euch an der unteren Dämpferbuchse beim Fox Dämpfer im CF 7.0 (die am MX Link) "Lagerspiel"?
Ich habe gestern mein CF 7.0 abgeholt und mir ist leider erst zuhause aufgefallen dass ein merkliches Spiel/Klacken gibt wenn man das Rad am Sattel leicht anhebt. Nach kurzer Analyse konnte ich das Spiel an der unteren Dämpferaufnahme am MX Link finden. Als ich diese ausgemessen habe musste ich feststellen dass diese ca. 22,4mm breit ist und demnach die Dämpferbuchse mit korrekt angezogenen Dämpferbolzen (Schraube mir 12-15Nm) nicht richtig klemmt. Die komplette Dämpferbuchse dreht sich somit in der Aufnahme auf dem Dämpferbolzen und hat somit Spiel.

Und nun? Das Rad zurückbringen oder zwei 1/10mm Passscheiben zwischenbauen (Habe ich getestet und ist danach auch spielfrei)?


----------



## careless-mau (13. Juli 2017)

Also das würde ich reklamieren. 
Als ich den Dämpfer gewechselt habe hatte ich anfangs auch etwas Spiel an der gleichen Stelle. Lag bei mir aber an zu wenig Anzugsmoment. Mit genau 15Nm war dann alles gut.


----------



## GravityFan (16. Juli 2017)

@sliverxy :

Kannst du noch was zum Vergleich vom Solid Strike L/XL und dem Sender in L sagen?
Ich bin mit 1,80m auch am überlegen ob ich eher zu längerem Reach tendieren soll (wie z.B. Propain Rage AL XL: 475mm) oder lieber zu kürzerem Reach (Solid Strike L/XL) aber langem Radstand durch lange Kettenstreben/flachen Lenkwinkel. Matse von Solid meinte schon, dass ein zu großer Reach auch wieder Mist ist, wenn es technisch wird (große Steinfelder etc.) und man das Rad viel dynamisch belasten muss, weil das dann sehr anstregend wird und man womöglich nicht schnell genug das Gewicht verlagern kann. Bisher konnte ich aber lange Bikes nur in moderatem Gelände testen. Was meinst du dazu? Bei gleichem Radstand (mittels Kettenstrebe und Lenkwinkel kompensiert): Langer Reach oder kürzerer Reach?
Und noch was zum Hinterbau: Das Strike hat ja zumindest hinsichtlich des Übersetzungsverhältnis den besten Hinterbau, den ich bisher gesehen habe. Wie schlägt sich da das Sender im Vergleich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sliverxy (19. Juli 2017)

Solid L/XL ist sehr identisch mit Sender L (flacher Lenkwinkel, lange Kettenstrebe) - nicht nur von der Geometrie, auch vom Fahrgefühl :>

Bei 180 würde ich aus genannten Gründen ebenfalls auf M tendieren. Wenn du nur racen willst und auf Geschwindigkeit aus bist, ist vlt das Grössere die (noch) bessere wahl. Du machst bestimmt weder mit M noch mit L einen Fehler! :>

Sender Fahrwerk finde ich - wie das ganze Bike - sensationell!


----------



## Dice8 (19. Juli 2017)

Also ich fand das Sender in M bei meinen 180,5cm mit 88SL zu kurz bzw. kompakt.  Meine Knie hingen schon fast an der Doppelbrücke im "Wiegesprint". Vorm Sender saß ich auf einem YT Tues AL 650B in L (Reach 440) und das hat echt gut gepasst vom "Freiraum" her und mit den Knien gab es auch keine Probleme wie beim Sender in M (Reach 440). Auch wenn die Geo vom Sender in M dem YT Tues AL in L auf dem Papier fast identisch ist baut das Sender in M *deutlich *kompakter. Auf dem Sender in L (Reach 460) fühlt ich mich direkt viel wohler und hatte genug "Freiraum" auf dem Rad.


----------



## imkreisdreher (19. Juli 2017)

Könnte bitte einer der Senderbesitzer den Rahmen abmessen, ob die Maßangaben stimmen? Beim Strive gabs ja auch teils ordentliche Abweichungen...


----------



## Barney_1 (29. Juli 2017)

Kleines Update an meinem Sender....Magura MT5 mit 1 Finger Hebeln


----------



## glenraven (31. Juli 2017)

Hallo, 
habe das gleiche Problem, mit dem Spiel im MX Link des Senders. Bin auch ehrlich ein wenig an genervt, da es nicht nur die Buchsen sind, die Spiel haben, sondern auch die Bolzenschrauben sind schon abgenudelt. Sprich riefen und Dellen im Material. Auch was die Steuerlager angeht, sollte Canyon mal nachlegen, da diese nach 14Tage Saalbach festgerostet sind.


----------



## Barney_1 (31. Juli 2017)

Das kommt davon das die da auch diese huddeligen Across Lager verbaut haben.  Die Abdichtung bei den Dingern ist echt für den Ar...
Meine Across Lager vom Strive sahen nach 2 1/2 Monaten auch so aus:



Hoffe das die im Sender ein bisschen länger halten....
Barney_1


----------



## Dice8 (31. Juli 2017)

Sobald die Acros-Lager fertig sind würde ich auch auf Cane Creek 40 umbauen (sofern möglich). Mit diesen habe ich bis jetzt gute Erfahrung in Sachen Haltbarkeit gemacht.


----------



## glenraven (31. Juli 2017)

So sehen meine nach 20Tagen Bike Nutzung aus


----------



## Barney_1 (31. Juli 2017)

Ach du Kacke....
Das gibt es doch gar nicht. Ich finde bei einem Bike dieser Preisklasse sollten da schon Teile verbaut werden die etwas länger halten. 
Unglaublich.
Hast du Canyon schon mal diese Bilder zukommen lassen ? 
Ich bekomme jetzt echt etwas Schiss was die Qualität und Haltbarkeit angeht.
Barney_1


----------



## Dice8 (31. Juli 2017)

Das mit dem Dämpferbolzen habe ich ja an meinem CF 7.0 (wie schon geschrieben) direkt am ersten Tag bemerkt und die Karre zurück gebracht. Warte seit dem auf die Neubestellung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sliverxy (1. August 2017)

glenraven schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe das gleiche Problem, mit dem Spiel im MX Link des Senders. Bin auch ehrlich ein wenig an genervt, da es nicht nur die Buchsen sind, die Spiel haben, sondern auch die Bolzenschrauben sind schon abgenudelt. Sprich riefen und Dellen im Material. Auch was die Steuerlager angeht, sollte Canyon mal nachlegen, da diese nach 14Tage Saalbach festgerostet sind.



Also bei mir hat sich das nach den ersten zwei Einsätzen gelegt. Ich hatte danach kein Spiel mehr und es klackt auch nicht mehr. Ein offizielles Statement seitens Canyon wäre mal interessant, ob das "by design" ist?!


----------



## sliverxy (1. August 2017)

Nach 2 Monaten muss mein X2 (Sender) bereits zum Service. Der Dämpfer macht plötzlich über Nacht massive "Schnaufgeräusche". Er spricht zwar noch perfekt an, aber es hört sich ziemlich brachial an. Am Telefon meinte Fox, dass dies wohl durch ein Öl/Luft Gemisch verursacht wird und ich sollte ihn einschicken. Er sollte diese Woche wieder kommen, bin gespannt.


----------



## glenraven (2. August 2017)

Habe vor einer etwas über 1 Woche, Kontakt zu Canyon aufgenommen und denen die Bilder zu kommen lassen. Gestern nach zig Versuchen, dann nochmal mit der Hotline telefoniert und endlich mal durchgekommen. Hat sich die Bilder dann mal angeschaut und gesagt, das Sie wohl schon an die Technik weitergeleitet worden sind. Laut Aussage des Mitarbeiters, sollen die sich diese Woche noch bei mir melden. Bin mal gespannt, glaube aber, das ganze wird noch etwas länger dauern.


----------



## sliverxy (2. August 2017)

glenraven schrieb:


> Habe vor einer etwas über 1 Woche, Kontakt zu Canyon aufgenommen und denen die Bilder zu kommen lassen. Gestern nach zig Versuchen, dann nochmal mit der Hotline telefoniert und endlich mal durchgekommen. Hat sich die Bilder dann mal angeschaut und gesagt, das Sie wohl schon an die Technik weitergeleitet worden sind. Laut Aussage des Mitarbeiters, sollen die sich diese Woche noch bei mir melden. Bin mal gespannt, glaube aber, das ganze wird noch etwas länger dauern.



Ich finde das Bike sensationell, aber Kundenservice ist unterirdisch. Aber ich habe/hatte auch keine Erwartung, alles selber machen lassen


----------



## glenraven (2. August 2017)

Da kann ich Dir nur zu stimmen, das Bike macht richtig Laune und geht wie Teufel. Was den Kundenservice angeht, leider auch. Wird wohl darauf hinauslaufen, das ich mir die Buchsen und Schrauben drehen lassen werde. Ein Freund hat die Möglichkeit, Sachen auf der Drehbank zu machen.


----------



## webdot (11. August 2017)

Barney_1 schrieb:


> Kleines Update an meinem Sender....Magura MT5 mit 1 Finger Hebeln


Moin, eine kurze Frage, da ich genau den Umbau auch plane. Hast Du die Sram Scheiben weiterverwendet? Falls nicht, welchen Adapter hast Du denn vorne genommen?


Ich werd nur nicht recht schlau, was den Adapter betrifft. Vorne an der Fox 40 von 2017 ist ja gegenwärtig eine 200 Guide ohne Adapter verbaut ist. mE müsste aber eigentlich auch eine 203 MT5 ohne Adapter passen oder?

Bin nur etwas verwirrt...

Vielen Dank im Voraus für die Antwort


----------



## Barney_1 (12. August 2017)

Hi Webdot,
momentan fahre ich Shimano Scheiben in 203mm Größe. Habe vorne keinen Adapter dran. Die Boxxer ist ja  so schon für 200mm passend.
Habe dann aber bei den 203 er Scheiben zwischen Bremssattel und Gabel bzw. hinteren Adapter je eine 1,5 mm Scheibe gelegt.so passt das Prima mit den Scheiben.
Ohne die Unterlegscheiben hat die Bremsscheibe leicht den Bremssattel berührt.
Der große Bremsentest kommt nächste Woche Mittwoch. Da fahren wir für 5 Tage zum biken  nach Hinterglemm .
Gruß,
Barney_1


----------



## sliverxy (12. August 2017)

webdot schrieb:


> Moin, eine kurze Frage, da ich genau den Umbau auch plane. Hast Du die Sram Scheiben weiterverwendet? Falls nicht, welchen Adapter hast Du denn vorne genommen?
> 
> 
> Ich werd nur nicht recht schlau, was den Adapter betrifft. Vorne an der Fox 40 von 2017 ist ja gegenwärtig eine 200 Guide ohne Adapter verbaut ist. mE müsste aber eigentlich auch eine 203 MT5 ohne Adapter passen oder?
> ...


Vorne 203er mt5/7 funktioniert ohne Adapter. Hinten mit bestehendem Adapter + Unterlagsscheibe.


----------



## glenraven (12. August 2017)

Kurzes Update zu dem MX Link, Canyon Sender. Nachdem ich etwas ge googelt habe und den Hersteller der Buchsen gefunden habe, (Igus) habe ich mit einem Mitarbeiter der Technik tel. und mir 8 neue Buchsen dort bestellt. Wahrscheinlich nimmt Canyon die sogenannten iglidur® J, zylindrische Gleitlager für Ihre Hinterbauten. Probiere jetzt die wohl besseren iglidur® J350, zylindrischen Gleitlager aus und bekomme von Canyon noch neue Bolzenschrauben. Werde berichten, ob es damit besser ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (12. August 2017)

Das eigentliche "Problem" ist ja dass die Dämpferaufnahme am MX-Link etwas zu breit geraten ist. Anstatt 22,2mm konnte ich bei meinem ersten Sender 22,4mm messen. Besorge dir am besten 1/10 Passscheiben mit denen du die 2/10 ausgleichen kannst.


----------



## glenraven (12. August 2017)

Danke für den Tip, werde ich ausprobieren:


----------



## glenraven (12. August 2017)

Woraus hast Du die und woher bekommen?


----------



## Dice8 (12. August 2017)

glenraven schrieb:


> Woraus hast Du die und woher bekommen?


Bei Ebay. Artikelnummer: 311269235778. Korrekte Größe wäre 8x14x0,1


----------



## Barney_1 (14. August 2017)

glenraven schrieb:


> Kurzes Update zu dem MX Link, Canyon Sender. Nachdem ich etwas ge googelt habe und den Hersteller der Buchsen gefunden habe, (Igus) habe ich mit einem Mitarbeiter der Technik tel. und mir 8 neue Buchsen dort bestellt. Wahrscheinlich nimmt Canyon die sogenannten iglidur® J, zylindrische Gleitlager für Ihre Hinterbauten. Probiere jetzt die wohl besseren iglidur® J350, zylindrischen Gleitlager aus und bekomme von Canyon noch neue Bolzenschrauben. Werde berichten, ob es damit besser ist.


Wäre cool wenn du hier dann auch mal die genaue Bestellnummer für die passenden Buchsen posten könntest nachdem du die Buchsen getestet hast und zufrieden bist.
Gruß,
Barney_1


----------



## albi1405 (15. August 2017)

Hi

fährt jemand aus dem Raum Chemnitz ein Sender in größe M oder L wo man mal Probe sitzen könnte?

Gruß Heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j0hns3n (15. August 2017)

Mal eine Frage zu den Reifen, fährt die jemand tubeless? Auf der Seite steht ja die Typbezeichnung 3C MaxxGrip | TR | EXO | 60 TPI, aber auf der Seite von Maxxis gibt es keine MaxxGrip die tubeless ready sind sondern, in dieser Mischung, nur als Drahtreifen.


----------



## JLennertz (15. August 2017)

Also ich fahre auch die Magic Marry Drahtreifen tubeless. Meiner Erfahrung nach gar kein Problem, höchstens beim Aufziehen etwas schwieriger ins Felgenbett zu kriegen, aber mit Kompressorluft auch das ohne Probleme.


----------



## glenraven (15. August 2017)

Tubeless Ventil rein, Reifen aufziehen und Flanke vorher mit Spülmittel einreiben. Entweder machst Du vorher die Milch rein, oder nach dem Aufpumpen, übers Ventil, wo Du einfach den Ventileinsatz wieder raus drehst. Wichtig, ist dass Du die Reifen nach dem Umrüsten fährst, damit sich die Milch verteilt, sonst ist der nach ein paar Stunden wieder platt. Fahre Maxxis Minion und Shortys als DH Karkasse und habe kein Probleme.


----------



## Epictetus (15. August 2017)

Bei 176/84SL n M oder L? Fahre mein (Super-)Enduro in M, ist sehr lang (Radon Swoop)


----------



## Dice8 (15. August 2017)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Bei 176/84SL n M oder L? Fahre mein (Super-)Enduro in M, ist sehr lang (Radon Swoop)


M


----------



## FloriLori (16. August 2017)

Also ich fahre vorne Magic Marry und hinten den orginalen Maxxis. Der Schwalbe hält auf Dauer die Luft schon besser


----------



## cannon8404 (16. August 2017)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Bei 176/84SL n M oder L? Fahre mein (Super-)Enduro in M, ist sehr lang (Radon Swoop)



Ich bin 174/84 SL und fahre Größe M. Komme gut damit zurecht.


----------



## sliverxy (16. August 2017)

j0hns3n schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zu den Reifen, fährt die jemand tubeless? Auf der Seite steht ja die Typbezeichnung 3C MaxxGrip | TR | EXO | 60 TPI, aber auf der Seite von Maxxis gibt es keine MaxxGrip die tubeless ready sind sondern, in dieser Mischung, nur als Drahtreifen.


Fahre sie tubeless. Funkt perfekt. Maxxis High Roller u Minion


----------



## Epictetus (17. August 2017)

Hab mir jetzt mal das Sender CF 8.0 aus 2016 ausm Factory Outlet für 2899 gekauft (after Tax dann ca 2600)  yay


----------



## Barney_1 (17. August 2017)

Super Kurs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (17. August 2017)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt mal das Sender CF 8.0 aus 2016 ausm Factory Outlet für 2899 gekauft (after Tax dann ca 2600)  yay



2899€ fürs 8.0? Stand da nicht 3099€?


----------



## Epictetus (17. August 2017)

korrigiere, 7.0


----------



## Mo(n)arch (21. August 2017)

Hallo, welche Dämpferbuchsen sind denn für das Sender nötig?


----------



## careless-mau (21. August 2017)

22,2 x 8mm


----------



## Dice8 (24. August 2017)

Mein Sender CF 8.0 ist nun auch da! Das Rad ist ein 2016er Modell und war ein Schnapper aus dem Outlet für 3099€ anstatt 4299€!










Auf den Bilder ist es noch im Originalzustand. Die ersten Änderungen wurden aber schon durchgeführt:

- Blaue Feder (hart) in der Boxxer eingebaut
- Schmierölwechsel bei der Boxxer
- Huberbuchsen beim Vivid R2C Air verbaut
- Griffe gegen DMR Deathgrips getauscht
- Sattelstütze um 3,5cm gekürzt
- Minion DHR II auf tubless umgerüstet


----------



## Dice8 (24. August 2017)

glenraven schrieb:


> Kurzes Update zu dem MX Link, Canyon Sender. Nachdem ich etwas ge googelt habe und den Hersteller der Buchsen gefunden habe, (Igus) habe ich mit einem Mitarbeiter der Technik tel. und mir 8 neue Buchsen dort bestellt. Wahrscheinlich nimmt Canyon die sogenannten iglidur® J, zylindrische Gleitlager für Ihre Hinterbauten. Probiere jetzt die wohl besseren iglidur® J350, zylindrischen Gleitlager aus und bekomme von Canyon noch neue Bolzenschrauben. Werde berichten, ob es damit besser ist.


Kannst du mal interessehalber die komplette Artikelnummer posten inkl. Abmessungen?


----------



## Dice8 (25. August 2017)

Nochmal eine Frage zum MX-Link bzw. den Gleitlagern. Ist es normal das man bei den Gleitlagern ein leichtes Spiel spürt/hört wenn man das Bike am Sattel leicht auf und ab hebt? Das Bike ist neu.


----------



## sliverxy (25. August 2017)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Nochmal eine Frage zum MX-Link bzw. den Gleitlagern. Ist es normal das man bei den Gleitlagern ein leichtes Spiel spürt/hört wenn man das Bike am Sattel leicht auf und ab hebt? Das Bike ist neu.



Ja. Bei 2 anderen Sendern ebenso.es muss sich irgendwie bewegen


----------



## j0hns3n (28. August 2017)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Nochmal eine Frage zum MX-Link bzw. den Gleitlagern. Ist es normal das man bei den Gleitlagern ein leichtes Spiel spürt/hört wenn man das Bike am Sattel leicht auf und ab hebt? Das Bike ist neu.


Geht mir auch so und nervt tierisch. Die erste Bewegung war direkt an der unteren Dämpferaufnamhe, die man mit Distanzscheiben eliminieren konnte. Es bewegt sich und klackt aber immer noch an einer Stelle wenn man das Rad am Sattel anhebt. Und beim fahren über Steinfelder klackert mein Hinterbau richtig böse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lullibert (3. September 2017)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Mein Sender CF 8.0 ist nun auch da! Das Rad ist ein 2016er Modell und war ein Schnapper aus dem Outlet für 3099€ anstatt 4299€!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 636515
> 
> ...



Ich würde mir noch eine AWK verbauen 
dann läuft das Ding richtig gut


----------



## TobyR (5. September 2017)

Grüss Euch!
Gibts irgendwo ein Factory Setup oder Basic Setup für den Rock Shox Vivid Air? Ich finde leider nichts auf der Canyon Homepage.
Danke!


----------



## Barney_1 (5. September 2017)

Lullibert schrieb:


> Ich würde mir noch eine AWK verbauen
> dann läuft das Ding richtig gut


Ich habe jetzt schon mehrmals hier von der AWK gelesen.
Kenne mich damit aber nicht wirklich aus.
Ist das wirklich so ein großer Unterschied zur normalen Luftkammer ? Lohnt sich der Umbau ? In wiefern macht sich das bemerkbar ?
Gruß,
Barney_1


----------



## Lullibert (5. September 2017)

Barney_1 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt schon mehrmals hier von der AWK gelesen.
> Kenne mich damit aber nicht wirklich aus.
> Ist das wirklich so ein großer Unterschied zur normalen Luftkammer ? Lohnt sich der Umbau ? In wiefern macht sich das bemerkbar ?
> Gruß,
> Barney_1



Der Umbau ist total genial! Die Gabel arbeitet mehr im mittleren Sektor. 
Die Abstimmung ist viel feiner möglich und die Gabel klebt förmlich auf dem Boden.


----------



## Epictetus (5. September 2017)

Gibts hier Leute, die das Sender bei meiner Grösse (176/84SL) in L fahren?  Erfahrungsberichte? ich bin sooo zwiegespalten!


----------



## Dice8 (5. September 2017)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Gibts hier Leute, die das Sender bei meiner Grösse (176/84SL) in L fahren?  Erfahrungsberichte? ich bin sooo zwiegespalten!


Bei diesen Abmessungen würde ich M nehmen. Ich bin 181/88 und habs in L. Passt perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (5. September 2017)

Kann man nicht pauschal sagen. Jeder mag es anders und ich würd immer das längere Rad nehmen weil es einfach mehr Sicherheit vermittelt und man mehr Platz zum bewegen auf dem Rad hat. Andere nehmen halt M weil es agiler ist wobei ich durch die angenehmere Position beim größeren Rad sogar schnell in Kurven bin. 
Am besten versuchen zu testen


----------



## Epictetus (5. September 2017)

ich hab n großen Reach beim Swoop 170 in M (460) und mir gefällts super! Kurzer Vorbau und ab die Post! Aber da ich noch nie n Downhiller besessen habe....


----------



## xMARTINx (5. September 2017)

Dann würd ich beim Downhiller auch nicht zu sehr von abweichen wenn dir das gut passt


----------



## Mo(n)arch (6. September 2017)

Sender 2018:








Hauseigener Vorbau und Lenker?


----------



## TobyR (7. September 2017)

TobyR schrieb:


> Grüss Euch!
> Gibts irgendwo ein Factory Setup oder Basic Setup für den Rock Shox Vivid Air? Ich finde leider nichts auf der Canyon Homepage.
> Danke!


Keiner eine Idee?
Dankeschön


----------



## Dice8 (7. September 2017)

TobyR schrieb:


> Keiner eine Idee?
> Dankeschön



Der Vivid ist doch recht einfach einzustellen. Sofern der Luftdruck passt kannst du ja mal die 2-2-10 (LSC/ESR/BSR, von komplett offen Richtung geschlossen) Stellung versuchen und je nach Vorliebe anpassen. 

Ein Art Grundsetup gibt es halt nicht da die Zugstufen sehr stark von Luftdruck abhängen.


----------



## LoamDiver (15. September 2017)

Überlege evtl. ein Sender zu kaufen. Hat jemand das Thema mit dem Spiel im Mx-Link  weg bekommen ? Gab ja schon einige Lösungsansätze hier im Thread.  Waren die dauerhaft  oder kam das Spiel wieder ?


----------



## Barney_1 (15. September 2017)

Hatte auch minimal Spiel in der Umlenkung. Hat mich aber nicht gestört und bin damit einfach weiter gefahren. Nach einem halben Jahr habe ich die Tage mal das Spiel geprüft und es war so gut wie weg. 
Bei dem Gerüttel beim fahren merkt man da eh nichts von 
Habe jetzt mal zum testen einen Vivid Coil eingebaut da mir der Air irgendwie nicht so gut gefallen hat. 
Test im Park steht aber noch aus.
Erster Eindruck war aber positiv.
Barney_1


----------



## Dice8 (15. September 2017)

Fett.Mops.Ds schrieb:


> Überlege evtl. ein Sender zu kaufen. Hat jemand das Thema mit dem Spiel im Mx-Link  weg bekommen ? Gab ja schon einige Lösungsansätze hier im Thread.  Waren die dauerhaft  oder kam das Spiel wieder ?





Barney_1 schrieb:


> Hatte auch minimal Spiel in der Umlenkung. Hat mich aber nicht gestört und bin damit einfach weiter gefahren. Nach einem halben Jahr habe ich die Tage mal das Spiel geprüft und es war so gut wie weg.
> Bei dem Gerüttel beim fahren merkt man da eh nichts von
> Habe jetzt mal zum testen einen Vivid Coil eingebaut da mir der Air irgendwie nicht so gut gefallen hat.
> Test im Park steht aber noch aus.
> ...



Kann ich bestätigen. Nach dem zweiten Bikeparkbesuch habe ich in der Umlenkung auch kein merkliches bzw. störendes Spiel mehr.


----------



## sliverxy (16. September 2017)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen. Nach dem zweiten Bikeparkbesuch habe ich in der Umlenkung auch kein merkliches bzw. störendes Spiel mehr.


Bestätige auch. Nach dem zweiten Einsatz war das Spiel weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TobyR (21. September 2017)

Servus
fährt jemand eine Dämpfer Ventilverlängerung am Sender? Falls ja, welche?


----------



## Naturbursche (21. September 2017)

Hallo TobyR,

beim CF 9 ist so ein Teil dabei.
Die kannst du bei Canyon auch bestellen.

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Dice8 (21. September 2017)

Naturbursche schrieb:


> Hallo TobyR,
> 
> beim CF 9 ist so ein Teil dabei.
> Die kannst du bei Canyon auch bestellen.
> ...


Bei den Fox Dämpfer ist eine Verlängerung dabei, beim Vivid nicht! 

Kann man das echt bei Canyon einzeln bestellen? Hat wer ne Artikelnummer?


----------



## Naturbursche (21. September 2017)

Hey, 

ich habe über den Chat eine „Ventilverlängerung“ nachbestellt und prompt eine bekommen.

Artikel Nr hatte ich nicht...

Gruß Ingo


----------



## sliverxy (21. September 2017)

Naturbursche schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich habe über den Chat eine „Ventilverlängerung“ nachbestellt und prompt eine bekommen.
> 
> ...



Der funktioniert?


----------



## Naturbursche (21. September 2017)

Manchmal


----------



## Naturbursche (21. September 2017)

Ich habe doch ne Nummer..
140825

Gruß


----------



## Dice8 (22. September 2017)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Bei den Fox Dämpfer ist eine Verlängerung dabei, beim Vivid nicht!
> 
> Kann man das echt bei Canyon einzeln bestellen? Hat wer ne Artikelnummer?



So, ich habe gerade mal bei Canyon nachgefragt. Die Ventilverlängerung sollte eigentlich bei allen Sender Modellen dabei sein, egal ob RS oder Fox Dämpfer. Die Artikelnummer 140825 ist richtig und ich bekomme diese nun kostenfrei nachgeliefert.


----------



## Barney_1 (22. September 2017)

Bei meinem 8.0 war die definitiv nicht dabei. Beim Kollegen auch nicht. Beide mit RS.
Beim RS sollte man aber ohne Luft im Dämpfer prüfen ob die Verlängerung an den Einstellern vorbei geht wenn der Dämpfer voll einfedert.
Barney_1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (10. Oktober 2017)

Nochmal eine Frage zum MX Link. Die beiden unteren Bolzen (Nr. 17 in der Explo) die in den Gleitlagern sitzen, werden diese gefettet oder trocken eingebaut?


----------



## Jacoul (12. Oktober 2017)

Habe gestern mein 8.0 bekommen. Da war die Ventilverlängerung dabei.


----------



## Mo(n)arch (16. Oktober 2017)

So, habe gestern endlich mein Sender montiert. Dabei ist aber folgendes Problem aufgetaucht: Ich habe das Rad auf den langen Radstand umgebaut. Also Achse raus, Gummipropfen raus und andersrum eingebaut. Dabei habe ich aber ein Problem: Diese Gummiabdeckung bleibt nicht im Rahmen sitzen. Egal wie ich die versucht habe reinzuklippen, sie "poppt" immer wieder raus. Natürlich habe ich es mit ausgebautem Hinterrad versucht.
Hat da jemand eine Lösung dazu? Muss man das Ding einkleben? Oder bin ich einfach nur ungeschickt?


----------



## Dice8 (16. Oktober 2017)

Komisch. Bei mir wird das Gummiteil durch den Kopf der Steckachse fixiert. Also erst das Gummiteil einsetzten und dann erst die Steckachse wieder rein und festschrauben.


----------



## Mo(n)arch (16. Oktober 2017)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Komisch. Bei mir wird das Gummiteil durch den Kopf der Steckachse fixiert. Also erst das Gummiteil einsetzten und dann erst die Steckachse wieder rein und festschrauben.



Das habe ich so gemacht. Leider wird das Gummiteil dann wieder rausgedrückt. Irgendwie sieht es so aus, als wäre der Durchmesser, der in die Achsbohrung gesteckt wird, zu groß, wodurch die Gummiabdeckung nicht in der Bohrung bleiben will und sich quasi wieder selbst rausdrückt.
Interessant war auch, dass ich das Ding bei der Demontage von hinten raushämmern musste. Es steckte recht fest drin, so als ob es eingeklebt gewesen wäre... Spuren waren aber keine vorhanden.
Mal schauen, das bekomme ich schon hin. Ist ja jetzt kein Riesenproblem.

Btw.: Gibt es diese Ventilverlängerungen für den Vivid air auch sonst irgendwo zu kaufen, damit ich nicht wieder auf Canyon warten muss?
Einmal testen wollte ich den Dämpfer schon, auch wenn dann wahrscheinlich ein CCDB reinkommen wird.


----------



## Dice8 (16. Oktober 2017)

Mo(n)arch schrieb:


> Btw.: Gibt es diese Ventilverlängerungen für den Vivid air auch sonst irgendwo zu kaufen, damit ich nicht wieder auf Canyon warten muss?
> Einmal testen wollte ich den Dämpfer schon, auch wenn dann wahrscheinlich ein CCDB reinkommen wird.


Bei eBay gibt es ähnliches aus China aber ob das hält?! Ich habe Canyon einfach per FB angeschrieben und diese Ventilverlängerung kostenfrei nachgesendet bekommen. Hat auch nur 5 WT gedauert also ging recht fix. Artikelnummer der Ventilverlängerung ist 140825. 

Welchen CCDB willst du denn testen? Air oder Coil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mo(n)arch (16. Oktober 2017)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Bei eBay gibt es ähnliches aus China aber ob das hält?! Ich habe Canyon einfach per FB angeschrieben und diese Ventilverlängerung kostenfrei nachgesendet bekommen. Hat auch nur 5 WT gedauert also ging recht fix. Artikelnummer der Ventilverlängerung ist 140825.
> 
> Welchen CCDB willst du denn testen? Air oder Coil?



Coil. Ein guter Freund hat einen und ist am Vivid air interessiert. Er fährt ein Demo. Also machen wir abwechselnd Tests.
Im Prinzip will ich einfach mal schauen, wie sich der Vivid im Vergleich zu einem Coildämpfer macht. Ich bin etwa 90kg schwer. Mit dem Übersetzungsverhältnis vom Sender sollte Coil für mich eigentlich ideal sein. Ob dann der ccdb bleibt oder vielleicht ein getunter Rc4 kommt, muss ich erst schauen. Reizen würde mich das aber. Einen Rc4 mit dünner Kolbenstange von MST getunt.


----------



## Mammut123 (20. Oktober 2017)

Hallo  

Hab mir auch ein Canyon Sender 9.0 bestellt und werde auch gleich die Bremsen tauschen! 

Es werden wahrscheinlich Shimano Saint werden (203/203) - brauche ich dafür spezielle Adapter? 

Danke!  Lg Jan


----------



## Mo(n)arch (21. Oktober 2017)

Mammut123 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hab mir auch ein Canyon Sender 9.0 bestellt und werde auch gleich die Bremsen tauschen!
> 
> ...



Hinten brauchst du einen anderen Adapter zur Aufnahme der 200er Scheibe.


----------



## GoStevO (24. Oktober 2017)

Habe bei meinem 2017er Sender auch die Guide RS gegen die Saint getauscht, RS runter und Saint drauf, ohne Adapter wenn du mit den SRAM Scheiben fährst!


----------



## Mo(n)arch (24. Oktober 2017)

GoStevO schrieb:


> Habe bei meinem 2017er Sender auch die Guide RS gegen die Saint getauscht, RS runter und Saint drauf, ohne Adapter wenn du mit den SRAM Scheiben fährst!



Wenn er hinten von 180 auf 200mm aufrüsten will, braucht er den Adapter.
Laut Canyon wird das 7.0 und 9.0 in allen Größen mit 200/180 ausgeliefert.

Das 8.0 wird hingegen in den Größen L und XL mit 200/200 geliefert.


----------



## Naturbursche (24. Oktober 2017)

Hallo Monarch,

das ist so nicht richtig.
Ich habe das 9er von 2017.
Hier ist hinten auch die 200er Scheibe verbaut

Gruß Ingo


----------



## GoStevO (24. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab das 7.0 aus 2017 und auch 200/200.


----------



## Mammut123 (24. Oktober 2017)

Danke für eure Antworten! 

Ich hab dann heute noch bei Canyon wegen dem Adapter gefragt... aber die meinten man braucht keinen, weil schon 200mm oben sind! 

Das Bike müsste am Freitag kommen - dann seh ich's eh ;-) 

Lg


----------



## Mo(n)arch (24. Oktober 2017)

Naturbursche schrieb:


> Hallo Monarch,
> 
> das ist so nicht richtig.
> Ich habe das 9er von 2017.
> ...



Ah ok. Dann steht auf der Homepage Quark oder nur die halbe Wahrheit. Aber ist eh besser. 180mm hinten macht genau null Sinn.


----------



## Mammut123 (24. Oktober 2017)

Dann noch a andere Frage...

Hab hier im Forum gelesen, dass paar von euch hinten auf einen Coil Dämpfer umgerüstet haben - spiele auch mit dem Gedanken (Fox DHX2) 

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr damit gemacht? Kann man den ohne weiteres einbauen in den Rahmen? Welche Länge würde ich da benötigen? (XL Rahmen) 

Danke nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mo(n)arch (24. Oktober 2017)

Mammut123 schrieb:


> Dann noch a andere Frage...
> 
> Hab hier im Forum gelesen, dass paar von euch hinten auf einen Coil Dämpfer umgerüstet haben - spiele auch mit dem Gedanken (Fox DHX2)
> 
> ...



Meines Wissens lässt sich jeder handelsübliche Coildämpfer im Sender unterbringen. Auch der Öhlins aus dem Demo mit dem quer aufgebauten Piggyback passt meines Wissens rein. Die Einbaulänge vom Dämpfer ist dabei unabhängig von der Rahmengrösse immer 240x76 (manche Hersteller listen auch 241x76, ist im Endeffekt aber das gleiche).
Die Dämpferbuchsen sind 22,2x8mm.
Getestet habe ich leider noch keinen, werde aber 100%ig einen CCDB testen, weil verfügbar. Viele sind im Sender von Stahlfeder überzeugt, weil man besonders gutes Ansprechverhalten und Midstroke-Support super kombinieren kann. Progression bietet der Rahmen genug, um einen linear arbeitenden Dämpfer wie den DHX2, CCDB oder Öhlins zu montieren.


----------



## Mammut123 (25. Oktober 2017)

Ok danke für die Infos! Dann werde ich den Dämpfer wohl auch gleich wechseln ;-) wird der DHX2 werden...

Welche Federhärte würdet ihr empfehlen? Ich wiege 90 kg - darf eher hart sein das Fahrwerk! Beim Fox Coil Rechner würde ich auf eine 600er Feder kommen!? 

Grüße


----------



## Mo(n)arch (25. Oktober 2017)

Mammut123 schrieb:


> Ok danke für die Infos! Dann werde ich den Dämpfer wohl auch gleich wechseln ;-) wird der DHX2 werden...
> 
> Welche Federhärte würdet ihr empfehlen? Ich wiege 90 kg - darf eher hart sein das Fahrwerk! Beim Fox Coil Rechner würde ich auf eine 600er Feder kommen!?
> 
> Grüße



Das scheint mir recht hoch... Bei vergleichbaren Bikes geht das Spektrum von 400-500lbs Federn für dein Gewicht. Auf der Canecreek (Fox DHX2 und CCDB sind ja recht vergleichbar) bin ich gerade auf eine 400er Feder gekommen. 95kg Fahrergewicht mit Ausrüstung, 30% SAG, Vorspannung 1 Umdrehung.

Für 25% SAG wäre es theoretisch eine 450er.


----------



## Mammut123 (25. Oktober 2017)

Mo(n)arch schrieb:


> Das scheint mir recht hoch... Bei vergleichbaren Bikes geht das Spektrum von 400-500lbs Federn für dein Gewicht. Auf der Canecreek (Fox DHX2 und CCDB sind ja recht vergleichbar) bin ich gerade auf eine 400er Feder gekommen. 95kg Fahrergewicht mit Ausrüstung, 30% SAG, Vorspannung 1 Umdrehung.
> 
> Für 25% SAG wäre es theoretisch eine 450er.




Ok danke!  dann werd ich's mal mit einer 500er probieren!


----------



## Mammut123 (28. Oktober 2017)

Falls wer ähnliches vor hätte: 

Hab gestern meinen Sender bekommen! Vorne und hinten waren (zumindest Größe XL) 200er Scheiben drauf! Umrüstung auf Saint und Shimano Scheiben war problemlos ohne jegliche Adapter möglich...

Der DHX2 passt auch perfekt! Buchsen hab ich einfach vom Float genommen! 
Feder jetzt 500lbs - bei 90 kg Körpergewicht - stimmt zumindest genau auf Canyon‘s SAG Linie wenn ich oben stehe ;-)


----------



## GoStevO (28. Oktober 2017)

Ich bin mit XL Rahmen und 90kg (nackt) genau in deiner "Liga". Mich würde der Umbau auch interessieren, nachdem ich gestern einen 2. Sender neben meinem mit DHX2 gesehen hab. Mit 2 Fingern am Sattel gedrückt arbeitet das System schon optisch besser als mit dem Float.

Berichte doch mal ob die 500er bei unserem Gewicht auch fahrend optimal ist!

Danke und lg, Stefan


----------



## Barney_1 (28. Oktober 2017)

Habe den Vivid Coil r2c eingebaut.
95 kg 400er Feder  . SAG passt damit sehr gut und Ansprechverhalten deutlich besser wie beim Air.


----------



## Mo(n)arch (8. November 2017)

Crosspost aus dem Porn-Fred:
Für alle, die einen Öhlins in Erwägung ziehen, passt wie angegossen!


----------



## Mammut123 (12. November 2017)

Hallo! 

Klar, werd ich dann berichten sobald‘s mal wieder zum Fahren geht  

Noch eine Frage: welche Breite hat das Innenlager der Kurbeln? Hab leider nirgends eine Information gefunden...

Werde wahrscheinlich alles auf Saint umrüsten  

Danke,

Lg Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velo-X (12. November 2017)

Mammut123 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Klar, werd ich dann berichten sobald‘s mal wieder zum Fahren geht
> 
> ...



https://www.canyon.com/service/supportcenter/article.html?supportcenter_articles_id=27



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AlexSchwarz_21 (13. November 2017)

Hallo

hab mein Sender auch (fast) komplett mit Saint aufgebaut. Hab nen 2016er Rahmen ergattert der nur knappe 2 mal gefahren wurde.
Ich hab hier gelesen dass schon mehrere das Problem mit dem Spiel im MX-link hatten.
Auch bei mir tritt dieses Problem auf, gibt es in der Zwischenzeit neue Erfahrungen zur Behebung dieses Problemes?

Sollte man den Rahmen evtl. einschicken?

Grüüße


----------



## Mammut123 (19. November 2017)

Hallo! 

Danke für den Link!  

Die Nabe beim Sender 9.0 2017er ist ja laut Canyon eine DT Swiss 370er - das heißt, zur Umrüstung auf Shimano brauche ich einen Freilaufkörper für Shimano auf 370er Nabe. 

Welchen brauch ich da genau mit welcher „Endkappe“ dazu?  Sorry für die vielen Fragen, aber vor solch nem Problem bin ich noch nie gestanden 

Danke Lg jan


----------



## Mo(n)arch (19. Dezember 2017)

Die Sender für  2018 sind jetzt online. Das neue AL-Modell sieht sehr sehr gut aus. Mx-Link gibt es dort nicht mehr.





Würde mich wundern, ob dieser Hinterbau mit dem CF-Sender kompatibel ist, bzw. wie die Kennlinie sich im Vergleich zum CF schlägt.


----------



## SenderChris (23. Dezember 2017)

https://www.canyon.com/en-us/gravity/sender/sender-cf-9-0-ltd

Limited Edition des Senders für den US-Markt


----------



## Jacoul (23. Dezember 2017)

SenderChris schrieb:


> https://www.canyon.com/en-us/gravity/sender/sender-cf-9-0-ltd
> 
> Limited Edition des Senders für den US-Markt



BVB... nie im Leben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (3. Februar 2018)

Falls jemand einen NEUEN Canyon Sender CF Rahmen in stealth/schwarz Größe L sucht findet einen in meinen Bikemarkt Anzeigen!


----------



## kit3 (7. Februar 2018)

Habt ihr auch so ein knacken im Hinterbau wenn ihr den Reifen festhaltet und an der Sattelstüzenaufnahme hin und her drückt? Man kann es hin und her drücken das knacken bzw. das Geräusch. Von links nach rechts. Rad ist 1 Woche alt.


----------



## kit3 (7. Februar 2018)

Ok, das Spiel kommt vom MX Link. Werde es mal so lassen


----------



## sliverxy (7. Februar 2018)

kit3 schrieb:


> Ok, das Spiel kommt vom MX Link. Werde es mal so lassen



Das kommt von den Bushings des mx links. Siehe Posting von mir in diesem Thread. Das Thema wurde schon mehrfach behandelt. Sofern es nicht all zu viel Spiel hat, würde ich es sein lassen. Bei mir hat es sich nach 2 Tagen gelegt.


----------



## kit3 (7. Februar 2018)

Hat jemand mehr Erfahrung mit einem Coil Dämpfer gemacht ? Würde mich ja schon reizen einen auszuprobieren.

Noch zur Größeendebatte beim Sender: Bin 1,83m und fahre mein Sender und Spectral in M. Passt beides super. Hatte vorher auch 3 mal gelesen das Leute bei der Körpergröße M fahren.


----------



## mpmarv (8. Februar 2018)

Jo.

Hab den X2 recht schnell gegen den DHX2 getauscht und bin ihn letzte Saison gefahren, funktioniert für mich besser. Fühlt sich satter an.


----------



## sliverxy (8. Februar 2018)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Jo.
> 
> Hab den X2 recht schnell gegen den DHX2 getauscht und bin ihn letzte Saison gefahren, funktioniert für mich besser. Fühlt sich satter an.



Hast du mal die Daten des DHX2 (Einbaulänge etc.) sowie ein Foto?  
Ich hatte es am Anfang auch vor, war jedoch mit der Leistung des X2 super zufrieden. Mit 80kg bin ich aber 
wohl auch noch nicht im roten Bereich


----------



## Dice8 (8. Februar 2018)

kit3 schrieb:


> Ok, das Spiel kommt vom MX Link. Werde es mal so lassen





sliverxy schrieb:


> Das kommt von den Bushings des mx links. Siehe Posting von mir in diesem Thread. Das Thema wurde schon mehrfach behandelt. Sofern es nicht all zu viel Spiel hat, würde ich es sein lassen. Bei mir hat es sich nach 2 Tagen gelegt.



In der Automobilindustrie würde man das „Stand der Technik“ nennen.


----------



## kit3 (8. Februar 2018)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Jo.
> 
> Hab den X2 recht schnell gegen den DHX2 getauscht und bin ihn letzte Saison gefahren, funktioniert für mich besser. Fühlt sich satter an.



Wenn dann würde ich den Vivid Coil r2c nehmen. Bekommt man auch für um die 250€ gebraucht.


----------



## kit3 (14. Februar 2018)

Brauch die jemand? Hab bloß die Schrauben von Canyon gebraucht aber die haben mir die Aufnahme gleich mitgeliefert. Also hätte 2 Aufnahmen und 2 Schrauben abzugeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joey12345 (26. Februar 2018)

Falls jemand überlegt seinen XL Sender (Rahmen oder komplettes Bike) zu verlaufen —> bitte PN an mich


----------



## Kollm-Air (1. April 2018)

kit3 schrieb:


> Brauch die jemand? Hab bloß die Schrauben von Canyon gebraucht aber die haben mir die Aufnahme gleich mitgeliefert. Also hätte 2 Aufnahmen und 2 Schrauben abzugeben. Anhang anzeigen 697292



Gude, sind das Adapter für 200er ??
Wenn ja hätte ich Intersse an der hinteren..


----------



## Abund (9. April 2018)

Hi,
gibt es hier jemanden der sein Sender Cf in Größe L gegen eins in Größe M tauschen will? Gerne PN


----------



## kit3 (14. April 2018)

Kollm-Air schrieb:


> Gude, sind das Adapter für 200er ??
> Wenn ja hätte ich Intersse an der hinteren..



Sind die originalen 180er Adapter


----------



## kit3 (3. Mai 2018)

Hab an meinem CF nach 4 Bikepark besuchen ein leichtes knacken am Steursatz wenn man fest wackelt und die Bremse zieht. Hat das von euch auch jemand? Hört sich so an als ob es von der Verbindung zwischen Steuersatz und Carbon kommt.


----------



## chmorgenroth95 (22. Juni 2018)

Servus, hat jemand Lust seinen schwarzen Mx Link gegen meinen orangenen aus dem 2017er Sender zu tauschen?


----------



## Abund (22. Juni 2018)

Moin,
ich würde gerne einen nahezu neuen Canyon Sender Cf Rahmen (rot) in Größe M gegen einen in Größe L tauschen. Farbe ist erstmal nebensächlich. Bei Interesse gerne melden!


----------



## Sempiternal (9. August 2018)

Hallo Sender-Rider, 

hat von euch schon jemand ausgiebig die zwei unterschiedlichen Längen der Kettenstrebe getestet und könnte mal aus der Praxis berichten wie sich das ganze tatsächlich verhält? Ist die Änderung von kurz auf lang deutlich spürbar?


----------



## Dice8 (10. August 2018)

Sempiternal schrieb:


> [...]
> Ist die Änderung von kurz auf lang deutlich spürbar?


Ja, ich habe die Änderung deutlich gespürt. Mit langer Kettenstrebe fuhr sich das Bike ausgewogener. Am besten einfach mal selbst testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sempiternal (10. August 2018)

@Dice8 

Danke dir für die Antwort! Mein Sender kommt erst nächste Woche, es hatte mich jetzt nur vorab interessiert, da ich mich nicht wirklich auskenne. Das Sender kommt aus dem Karton ja in der kurzen Version, oder?
Wäre für einen Anfänger die kürzere oder längere Variante besser? Oder kommt das drauf an wie ich fahre? Oder ist es bei einem Anfänger sowieso egal?


----------



## Dice8 (10. August 2018)

Sempiternal schrieb:


> @Dice8
> 
> Danke dir für die Antwort! Mein Sender kommt erst nächste Woche, es hatte mich jetzt nur vorab interessiert, da ich mich nicht wirklich auskenne. Das Sender kommt aus dem Karton ja in der kurzen Version, oder?
> Wäre für einen Anfänger die kürzere oder längere Variante besser? Oder kommt das drauf an wie ich fahre? Oder ist es bei einem Anfänger sowieso egal?



Das Carbon war standardmäßig mit der kurzen Einstellung. Es ist egal ob du Anfänger oder Profi bist, der eine mag kurze Kettenstreben, der andere lange.


----------



## Sempiternal (16. August 2018)

Hallo nochmal,

mein Sender ist jetzt da und hat die ersten Fahrten hinter sich.
Was mir jetzt aufgefallen ist und was ich so noch nie gehört haben, ist das eiernde Geräusch des Leerlaufs.
Verbaut sind die DT SWISS FR2020 mit Ratchet-System.

Ich kenne das eigentlich nur so, dass der Leerlauf sich gleichmäßig anhört. Bei meinem Bike ist es aber so, dass es leiser und lauter wird. Bei einem Umlauf wird es deutlich hörbar leiser und wieder lauter.

Ist das normal bei diesen Laufrädern? Ist da eventuell was kaputt oder hab ich da was falsch zusammengebaut?


----------



## Catweazle81 (16. August 2018)

Das »unrunde Laufgeräusch« ist völlig normal. Liegt daran, dass die verbauten Druckfedern, konstruktionsbedingt auf ihrer 360° Fläche, keinen gleichmäßigen Druck erzeugen können.


----------



## whurr (16. August 2018)

@Sempiternal mach ordentlich Fett rein, dann wird er schön leise und Du hörst auch das Unrunde nicht mehr


----------



## JLennertz (4. September 2018)

Hat jemand zufällig die Länge der Bremsleitungen zur Hand, z.B. bei Rahmengröße L (falls das nen Unterschied macht).
Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SenderChris (24. September 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
Fahre ein Canyon Sender CF 9.0 (Grösse Medium) und möchte nun auf den FOX Coil-Dämpfer DHX2 umrüsten. Nun bin ich mir allerdings unsicher, welche Federhärte ich wählen soll. Ich wiege circa 73 kg und fahre auf einem mittleren Niveau. Nach meinen bisherigen Nachforschungen tendiere ich zu einer Feder im Bereich zwischen 350-450. Canyon konnte mir bisher leider nicht gross weiterhelfen. Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Bin um jede Meinung dankbar.


----------



## bubi_00 (24. September 2018)

Ich hab grad das selbe gemacht (und kann ich nur jedem empfehlen!) Ich hab bei 77kg (nackt) eine 375...passt ziemlich genau, eher auf der weichen Seite.


----------



## careless-mau (25. September 2018)

Fahre bei 65kg Duschgewicht ne 350er Feder


----------



## -N-J- (30. September 2018)

Mahlzeit zusammen 
Hatte schon jemand das Problem das sich ein Gewinde auf gelöst hat an dieser Stelle ?


----------



## SenderChris (30. September 2018)

bubi_00 schrieb:


> Ich hab grad das selbe gemacht (und kann ich nur jedem empfehlen!) Ich hab bei 77kg (nackt) eine 375...passt ziemlich genau, eher auf der weichen Seite.



Danke vielmals für deine Hilfe!


----------



## SenderChris (30. September 2018)

careless-mau schrieb:


> Fahre bei 65kg Duschgewicht ne 350er Feder



Auch dir danke vielmals! Sehr geschätzt.


----------



## careless-mau (30. September 2018)

-N-J- schrieb:


> Mahlzeit zusammen
> Hatte schon jemand das Problem das sich ein Gewinde auf gelöst hat an dieser Stelle ?


Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ist es ein M15 x 1 Gewinde. Hatte da auch mal Probleme da die Schraube beim Zusammenbau immer schief gegriffen hat. Konnte das Gewinde retten in dem ich eine Kurbelschraube (von einer FSA Kurbel) mit oben genannten Gewinde von der anderen Seite eingeschraubt habe.


----------



## FraGGer (3. November 2018)

Hey ich hab eine Lösung gegen das Spiel des MX Link im Hinterbau gefunden.
Einfach etwas Teflonband um den Bolzen wickeln =)
Bisher funktioniert das super.


----------



## -N-J- (4. November 2018)

careless-mau schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ist es ein M15 x 1 Gewinde. Hatte da auch mal Probleme da die Schraube beim Zusammenbau immer schief gegriffen hat. Konnte das Gewinde retten in dem ich eine Kurbelschraube (von einer FSA Kurbel) mit oben genannten Gewinde von der anderen Seite eingeschraubt habe.









Okay  hab mein Rad einfach nach Canyon geschickt hab aber bis jetzt keine Rückmeldung zu dem Fall 
Mal gucken was da passiert


----------



## S.Tschuschke (6. Mai 2019)

Tag zusammen,

Ich wollte in mein Sender 8.0 einen CCDB Coil einbauen. Sollte aus dem alten DHX passen. 
Kann mir jemand sagen ob es außer der CaneCreek Basiseinstellung irgendein Standardsetup für den CCDB Coil im Sender gibt? In der App ist zwar der CCDB drin, jedoch kann ich keione Dämpferlänge auswählen und somit funktioniert die App fürs Sender nicht. 

Danke vorab für eure Hilfe!

Gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mbic2 (18. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen,


Wollte fragen ob jemand die Abmessungen der Steuersatz Lager weiß bzw. wo man die bestellen kann?


LG


----------



## careless-mau (18. Juni 2019)

mbic2 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> Wollte fragen ob jemand die Abmessungen der Steuersatz Lager weiß bzw. wo man die bestellen kann?
> ...


Du kannst die Lager bei Acros im Online-Shop bestellen.
Kleiner Tip: Die Ersatzlager von einem ZS44 CaneCreek passen auch (und kosten viel weniger).


----------



## mbic2 (18. Juni 2019)

careless-mau schrieb:


> Du kannst die Lager bei Acros im Online-Shop bestellen.
> Kleiner Tip: Die Ersatzlager von einem ZS44 CaneCreek passen auch (und kosten viel weniger).




Vielen Dank!

ich finde aber leider keine Ersatzlager einzeln.
Sind die Abmessungen 30x41x6.5 mit 36° Fase kann das sein?

LG


----------



## careless-mau (18. Juni 2019)

https://shop.acros.de/ersatzteile/steuersatz/9929/kugellager-set-canyon-sender


----------



## careless-mau (18. Juni 2019)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Cane-Creek/Ersatzlager-ZN40-fuer-40er-Serie-36-x-45-p70509/

Das 41mm müsste passen.


----------



## Dice8 (18. Juni 2019)

Sicher das die Acros Lager 36° innen haben? Ich würde die Lager mal ausbauen und schauen was drauf steht.
CC40 sind jetzt auch nicht die besten Lager...


----------



## mbic2 (18. Juni 2019)

Danke, hat mir sehr weiter geholfen!

Ja, die Fase am Innenring hat 36 und die am außending hat 45 Grad, das stimmt schon zusammen!
Weißt du qualitativ höhere Lager?

Lg


----------



## Dice8 (18. Juni 2019)

CC110 z.B.


----------



## mbic2 (19. Juni 2019)

Dice8 schrieb:


> CC110 z.B.



Danke!

kann man dann dieses für unten:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Cane-Creek/110er-IS41-30-Steuersatz-Unterteil-p35107/

und dieses für oben verwenden:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Cane-Creek/110er-IS41-28-6-Steuersatz-Oberteil-p35021/


LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (19. Juni 2019)

mbic2 schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> kann man dann dieses für unten:
> 
> ...



Wenn die Abmessungen stimmen passt das sicherlich. Da ich diese beim Sender aber nicht kenne kann ich Dir das nicht sagen.


----------



## TobyR (9. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen......in eigener Sache.....verkaufe meinen Sender....falls jemand interesse hat...gerne melden...





						Downhill Bike: 462 Downhill Bikes im Bikemarkt, neu & gebraucht
					

Du bist auf Downhill Bike Suche? Hier findest du hunderte neue und gebrauchte Downhill Bikes und Freeride Bikes -  einfacher und sicherer Kauf!




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## mbic2 (22. Juli 2019)

Hallo Leute, 

Hab leider noch ne Frage zu den Steuersatz.

Ich hab mir jetzt bei Acros einen neuen Steuerlagersatz für das Canyon Sender gekauft und zusammengebaut, alles passt und die Lager lassen sich spielfrei klemmen.

Doch nach der ersten Abfahrt fing es wieder laut an zu knacken, war sogar bei der Fahrt zu hören.

Daraufhin hab ich die Lager wieder ausgebaut und nochmehr Fett rein gegeben, dann war wieder kurz Schluss jedoch kam das Knacken wieder.

Kann es sein dass die Lagerschalen, welche im Ramen eingepresst sind das Geräusch verursachen oder hatte jemand schon ein ähnliches Problem?

Danke schon mal!

Lg 

Mbic


----------



## j0hns3n (4. August 2019)

mbic2 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Hab leider noch ne Frage zu den Steuersatz.
> 
> ...



Habe das gleiche Problem nach dem ich den Steuersatz gewechselt habe . Das knarzt vorallem wenn Last aufs Vorderrad kommt.


----------



## kit3 (7. August 2019)

Moin Leute, 

hätte jemand Interesse seinen CF Rahmen in Größe L gegen meinen in Größe M zu tauschen? Finde aktuell keinen Rahmen der zum Verkauf steht. 

Grüße!


----------



## TommesEnduro (10. Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 
hab noch ne Frage zu dem Steuersatz.
Ich hab den Rahmen von nem Freund übernommen, und der hat mir von dem Steuersatz nur die eingepressten Lagerschalen mitgeben können, weil er den Rest nicht gefunden hat.
Bei Acros bekommt man ja nur die Lager und den Zentrierring.
Ich brauch doch noch den Gabelkonus für unten und Abdeckkappen, oder täusche ich mich da? Bei Canyon kann mir auch keiner helfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mo(n)arch (27. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen, habe mir am Wochenende einen tieferen Kratzer seitlich am Unterrohr geholt. Bin zu schnell in einen Anlieger, Vorderrad ging über die Oberkante, mch hat‘s abgeworfen und das Rad hat schön über die Oberkante des Anliegers gehobelt...
Muss ich mir größere Sorgen machen, oder einfach mit Edding etwas ausbessern?


----------



## Sempiternal (27. Juli 2020)

Hat schon mal jemand die 200/203 mm Adapter bestellt/verbaut (siehe unten)? 

In der Auswahl auf der Canyon Homepage kann man zwischen der ab Werk verbauten 180er oder 200er Variante wählen. Aufgedruckt auf die Adapter sind bei dem kleinen "R180" und bei dem Großen "R200". 
In der Beschreibung steht "geeignet für SRAM". Das würde für mich alles darauf deuten, dass der größere Adapter für 200er Scheiben ist. 

Allerdings steht in der Beschreibung auf der Canyon Homepage dann wieder 203 mm. 
Auf Anfrage bei Canyon wurde dann auch bestätigt dass es sich nicht um 200mm sonder um 203mm PM handelt. 

Kann jemand der die Teile in der Hand bzw. verbaut hatte eine eindeutige Aussage machen ob 200 oder 203? Bei Canyon bin ich mir nicht mehr ganz sicher ob sie selbst sicher sind was für Maße das Ding hat ? !? 

Vielen Dank! 




kit3 schrieb:


> Brauch die jemand? Hab bloß die Schrauben von Canyon gebraucht aber die haben mir die Aufnahme gleich mitgeliefert. Also hätte 2 Aufnahmen und 2 Schrauben abzugeben. Anhang anzeigen 697292


----------



## Mo(n)arch (28. Juli 2020)

Sempiternal schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand die 200/203 mm Adapter bestellt/verbaut (siehe unten)?
> 
> In der Auswahl auf der Canyon Homepage kann man zwischen der ab Werk verbauten 180er oder 200er Variante wählen. Aufgedruckt auf die Adapter sind bei dem kleinen "R180" und bei dem Großen "R200".
> In der Beschreibung steht "geeignet für SRAM". Das würde für mich alles darauf deuten, dass der größere Adapter für 200er Scheiben ist.
> ...



Habe nachträglich den 200er verbaut. Solltest du 203er Scheiben verwenden, wirst du wahrscheinlich Unterlegscheiben unter den Bremssattel legen müssen.


----------



## Sempiternal (28. Juli 2020)

Mo(n)arch schrieb:


> Habe nachträglich den 200er verbaut. Solltest du 203er Scheiben verwenden, wirst du wahrscheinlich Unterlegscheiben unter den Bremssattel legen müssen.



Danke für deine Antwort.Habe von Canyon folgende Antwort per Mail erhalten:
"Bei der Bremsscheibengröße handelt es sich um einen Fehler auf der Homepage.
Mit 200mm ist 203mm gemeint."

Der Support von Canyon sagt mir jetzt also genau das Gegenteil, nämlich dass es ein 203er Adapter ist. 
Ich bestell das Teil jetzt und es würde mich bei Canyon nicht mal wundern wenn es dann doch ein 200er ist...


----------



## Mo(n)arch (29. Juli 2020)

Sempiternal schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort.Habe von Canyon folgende Antwort per Mail erhalten:
> "Bei der Bremsscheibengröße handelt es sich um einen Fehler auf der Homepage.
> Mit 200mm ist 203mm gemeint."
> 
> ...



Wenn‘s passt, sparst du dir zwei Federn. Da aber Sram 200er Scheiben hat eher nicht. Halt auf alle Fälle Scheiben bereit!


----------



## Sempiternal (30. Juli 2020)

Mo(n)arch schrieb:


> Wenn‘s passt, sparst du dir zwei Federn. Da aber Sram 200er Scheiben hat eher nicht. Halt auf alle Fälle Scheiben bereit!



U-Scheiben hab ich. Hab vorne schon von 200 auf 203 "aufgebockt".
Was ich da die letzten Tage bei Canyon wieder erlebe ist unfassbar...
Aufgrund der Wartezeiten habe ich parallel über Mail und Facebook nachgefragt ob es PM200 oder PM203 ist.

1. Antwort per Mail >"Nach Rücksprache mit der technischen Fachabteilung sind es *203er.*..Fehler auf der Homepage". Daraufhin hab ich nochmal nachgefragt, da du mir hier berichtet hattest.

Dann kam die erste Antwort auf Facebook >"Nach Rücksprache mit der technischen Fachabteilung sind es *203er". *Auch auf Facebook hab ich dann nochmal genau nachgefragt.

2. Antwort per Mail > "Nach erneuter Rücksprache mit der technischen Fachabteilung ist es doch *PM200*"

Zeitgleich kam die 2. Antwort auf Facebook > "Nach erneuter Rücksprache mit der technischen Fachabteilung sind es *203er*"  ...Daraufhin hab ich natürlich nochmal nachgefragt und auf die E-Mail vom selben Tag mit PM200 verwiesen.

Darauf kam dann die 3. Antwort von Facebook > "Nach erneuter Rücksprache mit der technischen Fachabteilung ist es definitiv 203!" 

Also entweder sind die extrem am saufen in der "technischen Fachabteilung" oder Canyon macht sich einen Spaß draus mich zu veräppeln . Jedenfalls erschreckend, dass es bei Canyon scheinbar niemanden gibt der den eigenen (selbst entwickelten) Adapter kennt...


----------



## CasterTroy (18. Dezember 2020)

Nabend,

wir haben für den Sohnemann nun das Sender CF 9.0 2017 ergattern können. Tolles Rad, passt ihm perfekt - wir freuen uns auf die kommende Saison. Zwischenzeitlich wollen uns dem Rad mal etwas widmen und u.a. die Schaltung updaten. Vorne soll ein kleineres Kettenblatt drauf, so kann er etwas unabhängiger als "nur Park" üben... Im gleichen Gedankengang dann auch die Idee auf 9-Fach (oder 11?) hinten zu gehen, was würden wir alles benötigen... hat die Umrüstung vielleicht mal jemand gemacht schon?!

Wenn wir die Kurbel tauschen brauchen wir dann eine mit SuperBoost, wegen des 157er Hinterbaus?

Und dann suchen wir noch die komplette Ausstattungsliste von damals, vielleicht hat die noch jemand im Detail. Was genau für Naben sind verbaut? DT Swiss 370? Welche Felgenmaße 20x110 und 12x157?

Ansonsten ein tolles Rad, wir werden mal alle Threads durchfräsen 

Grüße


----------



## CasterTroy (26. Dezember 2020)

Moin und frohe Weihnachten,

hat keiner mehr das 2017er Sender in Nutzung und kann Info geben?

Welche Kettenblätter könnt Ihr empfehlen? Welche Kurbel? 

Kann man Canyon anschreiben, bzw. besteht die Chance über den Support die Ausstattungsdetails zu erhalten?

Grüße und noch einen schönen 2. Weihnachtstag


----------

